# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  النذر لغير الله ، هل هو شرك أكبر مطلقاً ؟

## أبو شعيب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ،

هذا مبحث مختصر ، جمعت فيه أقوال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - في مسألة النذر لغير الله تعالى .. ومتى يكون شركاً أكبر ، ومتى يكون شركاً أصغر .. فهو ليس نوعاً واحداً ، بل يتضمن الشركين ، بحسب ما نذر به .

وأبدأ بتعريف النذر لغة وشرعاً .

لغة : النَّحْبُ ، وهو ما يَنْذِرُه الإِنسان فيجعله على نفسه نَحْباً واجباً ، وجمعه نُذُور [انظر لسان العرب ، باب : ن ذ ر]

وشرعاً : إلزام الإنسان المكلف نفسه ما ليس واجباً عليه شرعاً تعظيماً للمنذور له .. وهذا هو نذر العبادة .

وقد يصح في معاني النذر كذلك الشكر .. كأن يلزم المرء نفسه بإكرام فلان إن هو أسدى إليه خدمة ما .. ولا شيء في ذلك .

وقد يصح فيه أيضاً التحقير أو التهديد .. كأن يلزم المرء نفسه بأن يقتل أو يضرب فلاناً إن هو عصاه في أمر ما .

فالنذر له أحوال .. فما كان من نذر عبادة ، كان النذر عبادة لله .. ليس لذاته ، ولكن لغايته .

فمحض النذر ليس بعبادة أصلاً ، إلا إن اقترن بعبادة .

--------------------

يقول ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - في [مجموع الفتاوى : 27:136]



> وَأَمَّا الْأَشْجَارُ وَالْأَحْجَارُ وَالْعُيُونُ وَنَحْوُهَا مِمَّا يَنْذِرُ لَهَا بَعْضُ الْعَامَّةِ ، أَوْ يُعَلِّقُونَ بِهَا خِرَقًا ، أَوْ غَيْرَ ذَلِكَ ، أَوْ يَأْخُذُونَ وَرَقَهَا يَتَبَرَّكُونَ بِهِ ، أَوْ يُصَلُّونَ عِنْدَهَا ، أَوْ نَحْوَ ذَلِكَ : فَهَذَا كُلُّهُ مِنْ الْبِدَعِ الْمُنْكَرَةِ ، وَهُوَ مِنْ عَمَلِ أَهْلِ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ ، وَمِنْ أَسْبَابِ الشِّرْكِ بِاَللَّهِ تَعَالَى


جعل هذا النوع من النذر من أسباب الشرك بالله تعالى .. ومعلوم أن أسباب الشرك هي شرك أصغر .

ويقول في النذر للموتى [مجموع الفتاوى : 11/504]:



> وَأَمَّا " النَّذْرُ لِلْمَوْتَى " مِنْ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ وَالْمَشَايِخِ وَغَيْرِهِمْ ، أَوْ لِقُبُورِهِمْ أَوْ الْمُقِيمِينَ عِنْدَ قُبُورِهِمْ . فَهُوَ نَذْرُ شِرْكٍ وَمَعْصِيَةٌ لِلَّهِ تَعَالَى . سَوَاءٌ كَانَ النَّذْرُ نَفَقَةً أَوْ ذَهَبًا أَوْ غَيْرَ ذَلِكَ ، وَهُوَ شَبِيهٌ بِمَنْ يُنْذِرُ لِلْكَنَائِسِ ؛ وَالرُّهْبَانِ وَبُيُوتِ الْأَصْنَامِ . وَقَدْ ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحِ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَنَّهُ قَالَ : { مَنْ نَذَرَ أَنْ يُطِيعَ اللَّهَ فَلْيُطِعْهُ وَمَنْ نَذَرَ أَنْ يَعْصِيَ اللَّهَ فَلَا يَعْصِهِ } " وَقَدْ اتَّفَقَ الْعُلَمَاءُ عَلَى أَنَّ نَذْرَ الْمَعْصِيَةِ لَا يَجُوزُ الْوَفَاءُ بِهِ ؛ بَلْ عَلَيْهِ كَفَّارَةُ يَمِينٍ فِي أَحَدِ قَوْلَيْ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، وَهَذَا إذَا كَانَ النَّذْرُ لِلَّهِ . وَأَمَّا إذَا كَانَ النَّذْرُ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ ، فَهُوَ كَمَنْ يَحْلِفُ بِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ ، وَهَذَا شِرْكٌ . فَيَسْتَغْفِرُ اللَّهَ مِنْهُ ، وَلَيْسَ فِي هَذَا وَفَاءٌ وَلَا كَفَّارَةٌ . وَمَنْ تَصَدَّقَ بِالنُّقُودِ عَلَى أَهْلِ الْفَقْرِ وَالدِّينِ فَأَجْرُهُ عَلَى رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ .
> 
> وَأَصْلُ عَقْدِ النَّذْرِ مَنْهِيٌّ عَنْهُ . كَمَا ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحِ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَنَّهُ نَهَى عَنْ النَّذْرِ وَقَالَ : " { إنَّهُ لَا يَأْتِي بِخَيْرِ وَإِنَّمَا يُسْتَخْرَجُ بِهِ مِنْ الْبَخِيلِ } " وَإِذَا نَذَرَ فَعَلَيْهِ الْوَفَاءُ بِمَا كَانَ طَاعَةً لِلَّهِ كَالصَّلَاةِ وَالصَّدَقَةِ وَالصِّيَامِ وَالْحَجِّ ؛ دُونَ مَا لَمْ يَكُنْ طَاعَةً لِلَّهِ تَعَالَى .


جعل النذر لغير الله مساوياً للحلف بغيره .. وأوجب عليه الاستغفار ولم يوجب عليه كفارة ..

لو كان هذا النوع من النذور شركاً أكبر ، لقال إنه يستتاب ، فإن تاب وإلا قتل .. كما هو مشهور من كلامه عند الحديث عن الشرك الأكبر في مواضع كثيرة .. ولكنه فقط ألزمه بالاستغفار ، وجعله مساوياً للحلف بغير الله .

ويقول في موضع آخر في [مجموع الفتاوى : 33/123]:



> وَالنَّذْرُ لِلْمَخْلُوقَات  ِ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ الْحَلِفِ بِهَا ، فَمَنْ نَذَرَ لِمَخْلُوقِ لَمْ يَنْعَقِدْ نَذْرُهُ وَلَا وَفَاءَ عَلَيْهِ بِاتِّفَاقِ الْعُلَمَاءِ : مِثْلَ مَنْ يُنْذِرُ لِمَيِّتِ مِنْ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ وَالْمَشَايِخِ وَغَيْرِهِمْ ، كَمَنْ يُنْذِرُ لِلشَّيْخِ جاكير ، وَأَبِي الْوَفَاءِ ، أَوْ الْمُنْتَظِرِ ، أَوْ السِّتِّ نَفِيسَةَ ، أَوْ لِلشَّيْخِ رَسْلَانَ ، أَوْ غَيْرِ هَؤُلَاءِ . وَكَذَلِكَ مَنْ نَذَرَ لِغَيْرِ هَؤُلَاءِ : زَيْتًا أَوْ شَمْعًا أَوْ سُتُورًا أَوْ نَقْدًا : ذَهَبًا أَوْ دَرَاهِمَ أَوْ غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ : فَكُلُّ هَذِهِ النُّذُورِ مُحَرَّمَةٌ بِاتِّفَاقِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَلَا يَجِبُ ؛ بَلْ وَلَا يَجُوزُ الْوَفَاءُ بِهَا بِاتِّفَاقِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ . وَإِنَّمَا يُوفِي بِالنَّذْرِ إذَا كَانَ لِلَّهِ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - وَكَانَ طَاعَةً ؛ فَإِنَّ النَّذْرَ لَا يَجُوزُ إلَّا إذَا كَانَ عِبَادَةً ، وَلَا يَجُوزُ أَنْ يَعْبُدَ اللَّهَ إلَّا بِمَا شَرَعَ . فَمَنْ نَذَرَ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ فَهُوَ مُشْرِكٌ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ شِرْكِ الْحَلِفِ بِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ وَهُوَ كَالسُّجُودِ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ . وَلَوْ نَذَرَ مَا لَيْسَ عِبَادَةً - كَمَا لَوْ نَذَرَتْ الْمَرْأَةُ صَوْمَ أَيَّامِ الْحَيْضِ - لَمْ يَلْزَمْ ذَلِكَ .


يقول ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - إن النذر لا يجوز إلا إذا كان عبادة لله .. ومفهوم هذا الكلام أن من النذر ما ليس بعبادة أصلاً .. وهذا مثل أن ينذر المباح لله تعالى ، فهذا النذر ليس بعبادة .. أو أن ينذر هذا المباح لمخلوق .. مثل أن يقول : لك عليّ إن رزقني الله مالاً أن أشتريَ فرساً أو أنكح امرأة أخرى .. فأين وجه العبادة في هذا النذر ؟؟ 

ولكن .. إن كان هذا النذر عبادة ، وصرفه المرء لغير الله ، كان شركاً أكبر .. وفي ذلك يقول ابن تيمية : (( فَمَنْ نَذَرَ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ فَهُوَ مُشْرِكٌ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ شِرْكِ الْحَلِفِ بِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ وَهُوَ كَالسُّجُودِ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ )) .. فهو يعني النذر الذي هو عبادة ، كما هو مفهوم من سياق الحديث .

ومن نذر لغير الله ما يكون به شركاً أصغر ، فيكون هذا النذر شركاً أصغر .. كمن نذر لصاحب القبر أن يزيّن أو يسرّج قبره إن رزقه الله مالاً .. فيكون هذا النذر شركاً أصغر بمقتضى ما نذر به .. وهكذا .

والذي جعل ابن تيمية يقول إن النذر لغير الله إنما هو كالحلف بغير الله هو كما روى عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال في [مجموع الفتاوى : 25/277]:



> ثَبَتَ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فِي الصَّحِيحِ أَنَّهُ قَالَ : " { كَفَّارَةُ النَّذْرِ كَفَّارَةُ الْيَمِينٍ } وَقَالَ : " { النَّذْرُ حَلْفَةٌ } وَفِي السُّنَنِ عَنْهُ : " { لَا نَذْرَ فِي مَعْصِيَةٍ وَكَفَّارَتُهُ كَفَّارَةُ يَمِينٍ }


فالنذر لا يعدو أن يكون حلفاً .. فمن حلف بغير الله فقد وقع في شرك أصغر .. ومن حلف بغير الله تعظيماً للمحلوف ورفعاً به إلى رتبة الإله ، فهو قد وقع في الشرك الأكبر .

هذا ما عندي ، والله أعلم

----------


## سيف بلعيد

وَأَمَّا الْأَشْجَارُ وَالْأَحْجَارُ وَالْعُيُونُ وَنَحْوُهَا مِمَّا يَنْذِرُ لَهَا بَعْضُ الْعَامَّةِ ، أَوْ يُعَلِّقُونَ بِهَا خِرَقًا ، أَوْ غَيْرَ ذَلِكَ ، أَوْ يَأْخُذُونَ وَرَقَهَا يَتَبَرَّكُونَ بِهِ ، أَوْ يُصَلُّونَ عِنْدَهَا ، أَوْ نَحْوَ ذَلِكَ : فَهَذَا كُلُّهُ مِنْ الْبِدَعِ الْمُنْكَرَةِ ، وَهُوَ مِنْ عَمَلِ أَهْلِ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ ، وَمِنْ أَسْبَابِ الشِّرْكِ بِاَللَّهِ تَعَالَى 

كلام شيخ الإسلام هذا أشكل علي 
فالعامي لو نذر لشجرة بشيء من الأموال النقدية أو شيء عيني فالذي نعرفه من شروحات التوحيد انه شرك لأن هذا لا يكون إلا لله و هو لم ينذر لشجرة إلا و هو يرجوها أو يخافها 
أرجو من كان عنده شيء من ذلك فليفدنا

----------


## أبو ثور

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ،
> .. كمن نذر لصاحب القبر أن يزيّن أو يسرّج قبره إن رزقه الله مالاً .. فيكون هذا النذر شركاً أصغر بمقتضى ما نذر به .. وهكذا .


علي كل حال......
.
الذي يظهر لي في الحالة التي ضربتها.....
أن هذا ليس بكفر بين_ أي ليس بشرك اكبر جلي_
بل الأمر يحتاج مزيد استفصال من صاحبها.....

----------


## أم معاذة

يقول شيخ الإسلام:-"وَالنَّذْرُ لِلْمَخْلُوقَات  ِ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ الْحَلِفِ بِهَا، فَمَنْ نَذَرَ لِمَخْلُوقِ لَمْ يَنْعَقِدْ نَذْرُهُ وَلَا وَفَاءَ عَلَيْهِ بِاتِّفَاقِ الْعُلَمَاءِ : مِثْلَ مَنْ يُنْذِرُ لِمَيِّتِ مِنْ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ وَالْمَشَايِخِ وَغَيْرِهِمْ ، كَمَنْ يُنْذِرُ لِلشَّيْخِ جاكير ، وَأَبِي الْوَفَاءِ ، أَوْ الْمُنْتَظِرِ ، أَوْ السِّتِّ نَفِيسَةَ ، أَوْ لِلشَّيْخِ رَسْلَانَ ، أَوْ غَيْرِ هَؤُلَاءِ . وَكَذَلِكَ مَنْ نَذَرَ لِغَيْرِ هَؤُلَاءِ : زَيْتًا أَوْ شَمْعًا أَوْ سُتُورًا أَوْ نَقْدًا : ذَهَبًا أَوْ دَرَاهِمَ أَوْ غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ : فَكُلُّ هَذِهِ النُّذُورِ مُحَرَّمَةٌ بِاتِّفَاقِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَلَا يَجِبُ ؛ بَلْ وَلَا يَجُوزُ الْوَفَاءُ بِهَا بِاتِّفَاقِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ . وَإِنَّمَا يُوفِي بِالنَّذْرِ إذَا كَانَ لِلَّهِ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - وَكَانَ طَاعَةً ؛ فَإِنَّ النَّذْرَ لَا يَجُوزُ إلَّا إذَا كَانَ عِبَادَةً ، وَلَا يَجُوزُ أَنْ يَعْبُدَ اللَّهَ إلَّا بِمَا شَرَعَ . فَمَنْ نَذَرَ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ فَهُوَ مُشْرِكٌ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ شِرْكِ الْحَلِفِ بِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ وَهُوَ كَالسُّجُودِ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ . وَلَوْ نَذَرَ مَا لَيْسَ عِبَادَةً - كَمَا لَوْ نَذَرَتْ الْمَرْأَةُ صَوْمَ أَيَّامِ الْحَيْضِ - لَمْ يَلْزَمْ ذَلِكَ"
النذر في حد ذاته عبادة لا يجوز صرفه لغير الله ومن صرفه لغير الله فقد أشرك، وكلام ابن تيمية واضح جلي، ولا أعرف إلى متى الإستمرار في لي كلام العلماء للدفاع عن الرموز؟!!
فلقد قال عن النذر لغير الله بأنه أعظم من شرك الحلف بالله، وأي شرك أعظم من الشرك الأصغر؟!!أليس هو الشرك الأكبر ؟! ثم جعله بمثابة السجود لغير الله.
ثم ذكر أن الوفاء بالنذر لا يجوز إلا إذا كان عبادة لله وطاعة له - عز وجل - وهذا معنى قوله "وَإِنَّمَا يُوفِي بِالنَّذْرِ إذَا كَانَ لِلَّهِ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - وَكَانَ طَاعَةً ؛ فَإِنَّ النَّذْرَ لَا يَجُوزُ إلَّا إذَا كَانَ عِبَادَةً ، وَلَا يَجُوزُ أَنْ يَعْبُدَ اللَّهَ إلَّا بِمَا شَرَعَ "
ثم ذكر نذر ما لا يكون عبادة لله، وضرب له مثلا بالمرأة التي تنذر صوم أيام الحيض، وصوم أيام الحيض ليس عبادة كما هو معلوم .
قول شيخ الإسلام "وَأَمَّا الْأَشْجَارُ وَالْأَحْجَارُ وَالْعُيُونُ وَنَحْوُهَا مِمَّا يَنْذِرُ لَهَا بَعْضُ الْعَامَّةِ ، أَوْ يُعَلِّقُونَ بِهَا خِرَقًا ، أَوْ غَيْرَ ذَلِكَ ، أَوْ يَأْخُذُونَ وَرَقَهَا يَتَبَرَّكُونَ بِهِ ، أَوْ يُصَلُّونَ عِنْدَهَا ، أَوْ نَحْوَ ذَلِكَ : فَهَذَا كُلُّهُ مِنْ الْبِدَعِ الْمُنْكَرَةِ ، وَهُوَ مِنْ عَمَلِ أَهْلِ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ ، وَمِنْ أَسْبَابِ الشِّرْكِ بِاَللَّهِ تَعَالَى "
فهو يتكلم عن الأشجار والأحجار التي يعظمها العامة أنها من أسباب الشرك بالله وهذا تمام كلامه حتى يفهم قصده:-
وَأَمَّا الْأَشْجَارُ ، وَالْأَحْجَارُ ، وَالْعُيُونُ ، وَنَحْوُهَا مِمَّا يَنْذِرُ لَهَا بَعْضُ الْعَامَّةِ أَوْ يُعَلِّقُونَ بِهَا خِرَقًا أَوْ غَيْرَ ذَلِكَ ، أَوْ يَأْخُذُونَ وَرَقَهَا يَتَبَرَّكُونَ بِهِ ، أَوْ يُصَلُّونَ عِنْدَهَا ، أَوْ نَحْوُ ذَلِكَ فَهَذَا كُلُّهُ مِنْ الْبِدَعِ الْمُنْكَرَةِ وَهُوَ مِنْ عَمَلِ أَهْلِ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ وَمِنْ أَسْبَابِ الشِّرْكِ بِاَللَّهِ تَعَالَى ، { وَقَدْ كَانَ لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ شَجَرَةٌ يُعَلِّقُونَ بِهَا أَسْلِحَتَهُمْ يُسَمُّونَهَا ذَاتَ أَنْوَاطٍ فَقَالَ بَعْضُ النَّاسِ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، اجْعَلْ لَنَا ذَاتَ أَنْوَاطٍ ، كَمَا لَهُمْ ذَاتُ أَنْوَاطٍ . فَقَالَ : اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ ، قُلْتُمْ كَمَا قَالَ قَوْمُ مُوسَى لِمُوسَى اجْعَلْ لَنَا إلَهًا كَمَا لَهُمْ آلِهَةٌ ، إنَّهَا السُّنَنُ ، لَتَرْكَبُنَّ سَنَنَ مَنْ كَانَ قَبْلَكُمْ شِبْرًا بِشِبْرٍ وَذِرَاعًا بِذِرَاعٍ حَتَّى لَوْ أَنَّ أَحَدَهُمْ دَخَلَ جُحْرَ ضَبٍّ لَدَخَلْتُمْ ، وَحَتَّى لَوْ أَنَّ أَحَدَهُمْ جَامَعَ امْرَأَتَهُ فِي الطَّرِيقِ لَفَعَلْتُمُوهُ } " . وَقَدْ بَلَغَ عُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطَّابِ أَنَّ قَوْمًا يَقْصِدُونَ الصَّلَاةَ عِنْدَ الشَّجَرَةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ تَحْتَهَا بَيْعَةُ الرِّضْوَانِ الَّتِي بَايَعَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ تَحْتَهَا ، فَأَمَرَ بِتِلْكَ الشَّجَرَةِ فَقُطِعَتْ ، وَقَدْ اتَّفَقَ عُلَمَاءُ الدِّينِ عَلَى أَنَّ مَنْ نَذَرَ عِبَادَةً فِي بُقْعَةٍ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْبِقَاعِ لَمْ يَكُنْ ذَلِكَ نَذْرًا يَجِبُ الْوَفَاءُ بِهِ ، وَلَا مَزِيَّةَ لِلْعِبَادَةِ فِيهَا ".
أما قول شيخ الإسلام :-"وَأَمَّا " النَّذْرُ لِلْمَوْتَى " مِنْ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ وَالْمَشَايِخِ وَغَيْرِهِمْ ، أَوْ لِقُبُورِهِمْ أَوْ الْمُقِيمِينَ عِنْدَ قُبُورِهِمْ . فَهُوَ نَذْرُ شِرْكٍ وَمَعْصِيَةٌ لِلَّهِ تَعَالَى . سَوَاءٌ كَانَ النَّذْرُ نَفَقَةً أَوْ ذَهَبًا أَوْ غَيْرَ ذَلِكَ ، وَهُوَ شَبِيهٌ بِمَنْ يُنْذِرُ لِلْكَنَائِسِ ؛ وَالرُّهْبَانِ وَبُيُوتِ الْأَصْنَامِ . وَقَدْ ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحِ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَنَّهُ قَالَ : { مَنْ نَذَرَ أَنْ يُطِيعَ اللَّهَ فَلْيُطِعْهُ وَمَنْ نَذَرَ أَنْ يَعْصِيَ اللَّهَ فَلَا يَعْصِهِ } " وَقَدْ اتَّفَقَ الْعُلَمَاءُ عَلَى أَنَّ نَذْرَ الْمَعْصِيَةِ لَا يَجُوزُ الْوَفَاءُ بِهِ ؛ بَلْ عَلَيْهِ كَفَّارَةُ يَمِينٍ فِي أَحَدِ قَوْلَيْ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، وَهَذَا إذَا كَانَ النَّذْرُ لِلَّهِ . وَأَمَّا إذَا كَانَ النَّذْرُ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ ، فَهُوَ كَمَنْ يَحْلِفُ بِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ ، وَهَذَا شِرْكٌ . فَيَسْتَغْفِرُ اللَّهَ مِنْهُ ، وَلَيْسَ فِي هَذَا وَفَاءٌ وَلَا كَفَّارَةٌ . وَمَنْ تَصَدَّقَ بِالنُّقُودِ عَلَى أَهْلِ الْفَقْرِ وَالدِّينِ فَأَجْرُهُ عَلَى رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ .
وَأَصْلُ عَقْدِ النَّذْرِ مَنْهِيٌّ عَنْهُ . كَمَا ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحِ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَنَّهُ نَهَى عَنْ النَّذْرِ وَقَالَ : " { إنَّهُ لَا يَأْتِي بِخَيْرِ وَإِنَّمَا يُسْتَخْرَجُ بِهِ مِنْ الْبَخِيلِ } " وَإِذَا نَذَرَ فَعَلَيْهِ الْوَفَاءُ بِمَا كَانَ طَاعَةً لِلَّهِ كَالصَّلَاةِ وَالصَّدَقَةِ وَالصِّيَامِ وَالْحَجِّ ؛ دُونَ مَا لَمْ يَكُنْ طَاعَةً لِلَّهِ تَعَالَى . "
فلست أدري كيف يمكن أن يفهم أن النذر في كلام الشيخ هو شرك أصغر؟!وإنما جعل النذر لغير الله بمثابة الحلف بغير الله من جهة الكفارة والوفاء،وكلامه قبل هذه الجملة يدل على ذلك فقد قال :- "وَقَدْ اتَّفَقَ الْعُلَمَاءُ عَلَى أَنَّ نَذْرَ الْمَعْصِيَةِ لَا يَجُوزُ الْوَفَاءُ بِهِ ؛ بَلْ عَلَيْهِ كَفَّارَةُ يَمِينٍ فِي أَحَدِ قَوْلَيْ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، وَهَذَا إذَا كَانَ النَّذْرُ لِلَّهِ . وَأَمَّا إذَا كَانَ النَّذْرُ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ ، فَهُوَ كَمَنْ يَحْلِفُ بِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ ، وَهَذَا شِرْكٌ . فَيَسْتَغْفِرُ اللَّهَ مِنْهُ ،" 
ومن المعلوم أن من حلف بغير الله لا كفارة عليه ولا وفاء، والأعجب من ذلك أن صاحب الموضوع يريد أن يلزم شيخ الإسلام باستعمال نفس العبارات التي يستعملها دائما عند حديثه عن الشرك الأكبر ! ثم ليس الحلف بالله على إطلاقه شرك أصغر ، فالحلف بالله إن كان تعظيما للمخلوق كتعظيم الله فهو من الشرك الأكبر، كما هو معلوم، وفي كلا الحالتين لا يلزم صاحبه التكفير عنه ولا الوفاء به لأنه باطل، وكل ما يلزمه هو التوبة والإستغفار، فأين الإشكال في هذا الكلام؟!
يقول صاحب الموضوع "ومن نذر لغير الله ما يكون به شركاً أصغر ، فيكون هذا النذر شركاً أصغر .. كمن نذر لصاحب القبر أن يزيّن أو يسرّج قبره إن رزقه الله مالاً .. فيكون هذا النذر شركاً أصغر بمقتضى ما نذر به .. وهكذا "
وشيخ الإسلام يقول (( فَمَنْ نَذَرَ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ فَهُوَ مُشْرِكٌ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ شِرْكِ الْحَلِفِ بِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ وَهُوَ كَالسُّجُودِ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ )) .
فتراه يفسر كلام الشيخ الواضح المفهوم البين بتفسير غريب وعجيب ومريب، نسأل الله أن يرزقنا حسن الخاتمة، وأن يجنبنا الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن.
بارك الله في كل مسلم موحد.

----------


## أبو شعيب

يقول شيخ الإسلام في [مجموع الفتاوى : 11/504]:



> وَأَمَّا " النَّذْرُ لِلْمَوْتَى " مِنْ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ وَالْمَشَايِخِ وَغَيْرِهِمْ ، أَوْ لِقُبُورِهِمْ أَوْ الْمُقِيمِينَ عِنْدَ قُبُورِهِمْ . فَهُوَ نَذْرُ شِرْكٍ وَمَعْصِيَةٌ لِلَّهِ تَعَالَى . سَوَاءٌ كَانَ النَّذْرُ نَفَقَةً أَوْ ذَهَبًا أَوْ غَيْرَ ذَلِكَ ، وَهُوَ شَبِيهٌ بِمَنْ يُنْذِرُ لِلْكَنَائِسِ ؛ وَالرُّهْبَانِ وَبُيُوتِ الْأَصْنَامِ . وَقَدْ ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحِ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَنَّهُ قَالَ : { مَنْ نَذَرَ أَنْ يُطِيعَ اللَّهَ فَلْيُطِعْهُ وَمَنْ نَذَرَ أَنْ يَعْصِيَ اللَّهَ فَلَا يَعْصِهِ } " وَقَدْ اتَّفَقَ الْعُلَمَاءُ عَلَى أَنَّ نَذْرَ الْمَعْصِيَةِ لَا يَجُوزُ الْوَفَاءُ بِهِ ؛ بَلْ عَلَيْهِ كَفَّارَةُ يَمِينٍ فِي أَحَدِ قَوْلَيْ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، وَهَذَا إذَا كَانَ النَّذْرُ لِلَّهِ . وَأَمَّا إذَا كَانَ النَّذْرُ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ ، فَهُوَ كَمَنْ يَحْلِفُ بِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ ، وَهَذَا شِرْكٌ . فَيَسْتَغْفِرُ اللَّهَ مِنْهُ ، وَلَيْسَ فِي هَذَا وَفَاءٌ وَلَا كَفَّارَةٌ . وَمَنْ تَصَدَّقَ بِالنُّقُودِ عَلَى أَهْلِ الْفَقْرِ وَالدِّينِ فَأَجْرُهُ عَلَى رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ .
> 
> وَأَصْلُ عَقْدِ النَّذْرِ مَنْهِيٌّ عَنْهُ . كَمَا ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحِ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَنَّهُ نَهَى عَنْ النَّذْرِ وَقَالَ : " { إنَّهُ لَا يَأْتِي بِخَيْرِ وَإِنَّمَا يُسْتَخْرَجُ بِهِ مِنْ الْبَخِيلِ } " وَإِذَا نَذَرَ فَعَلَيْهِ الْوَفَاءُ بِمَا كَانَ طَاعَةً لِلَّهِ كَالصَّلَاةِ وَالصَّدَقَةِ وَالصِّيَامِ وَالْحَجِّ ؛ دُونَ مَا لَمْ يَكُنْ طَاعَةً لِلَّهِ تَعَالَى .


تارة يجعل شيخ الإسلام - رحمه الله - النذر لغير الله مساوياً للحلف بغيره ، ويجعله من أسباب الشرك .. وتارة يقول إنه شرك أكبر .

فإما أن في المسألة تفصيل ، وهو ما ذكرتُه ، وإما أنه متناقض ولا يعرف ما يقول !!

----------


## أبو شعيب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ،

يقول شيخ الإسلام في [مجموع الفتاوى : 27:146-147]:



> وَكَذَلِكَ النَّذْرُ لِلْقُبُورِ ، أَوْ لِأَحَدٍ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْقُبُورِ : كَالنَّذْرِ لِإِبْرَاهِيمَ الْخَلِيلِ ، أَوْ لِلشَّيْخِ فُلَانٍ ، أَوْ فُلَانٍ ، أَوْ لِبَعْضِ أَهْلِ الْبَيْتِ ، أَوْ غَيْرِهِمْ : نَذْرُ مَعْصِيَةٍ ، لَا يَجِبُ الْوَفَاءُ بِهِ بِاتِّفَاقِ أَئِمَّةِ الدِّينِ ؛ بَلْ وَلَا يَجُوزُ الْوَفَاءُ بِهِ ؛ فَإِنَّهُ قَدْ ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحِ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَنَّهُ قَالَ { مَنْ نَذَرَ أَنْ يُطِيعَ اللَّهَ فَلْيُطِعْهُ وَمَنْ نَذَرَ أَنْ يَعْصِيَ اللَّهَ فَلَا يَعْصِهِ } . وَفِي السُّنَنِ عَنْهُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَنَّهُ قَالَ : { لَعَنَ اللَّهُ زَوَّارَاتِ الْقُبُورِ وَالْمُتَّخِذِي  نَ عَلَيْهَا الْمَسَاجِدَ وَالسُّرُجَ } . فَقَدْ لَعَنَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - مَنْ يَبْنِي عَلَى الْقُبُورِ الْمَسَاجِدَ ، وَيُسْرِجُ فِيهَا السُّرُجَ : كَالْقَنَادِيلِ وَالشَّمْعِ وَغَيْرِ ذَلِكَ . وَإِذَا كَانَ هَذَا مَلْعُونًا ، فَاَلَّذِي يَضَعُ فِيهَا قَنَادِيلَ الذَّهَبِ وَالْفِضَّةِ وَشَمْعُدَانَ الذَّهَبِ وَالْفِضَّةِ ، وَيَضَعُهَا عِنْدَ الْقُبُورِ أَوْلَى بِاللَّعْنَةِ . فَمَنْ نَذَرَ زَيْتًا ، أَوْ شَمْعًا ، أَوْ ذَهَبًا ، أَوْ فِضَّةً ، أَوْ سِتْرًا ، أَوْ غَيْرَ ذَلِكَ ؛ لِيُجْعَلَ عِنْدَ قَبْرِ نَبِيٍّ مِنْ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ  أَوْ بَعْضِ الصَّحَابَةِ ، أَوْ الْقَرَابَةِ ، أَوْ الْمَشَايِخِ : فَهُوَ نَذْرُ مَعْصِيَةٍ ، لَا يَجُوزُ الْوَفَاءُ بِهِ . وَهَلْ عَلَيْهِ كَفَّارَةُ يَمِينٍ ؟ فِيهِ قَوْلَانِ لِلْعُلَمَاءِ .


منذ متى كان في الكفر الأكبر كفارة ؟؟ ولماذا لم يبيّن شيخ الإسلام أن هذا شرك أكبر يستتاب فاعله وإلا قتل ، كما يكون كلامه دائماً في الشرك الأكبر ؟

وقال في [اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم : 2:118]:



> فمن قصد بقعة يرجو الخير بقصدها ، ولم تستحب الشريعة ذلك ، فهو من المنكرات ، وبعضه أشد من بعض ، سواء كانت البقعة شجرة أو عين ماء ، أو قناة جارية ، أو جبلاً ، أو مغارة . وسواء قصدها ليصلي عندها ، أو ليدعو عندها ، أو ليقرأ عندها ، أو ليذكر الله سبحانه عندها ، أو ليتنسك عندها ، بحيث يخص تلك البقعة بنوع من العبادة التي لم يشرع تخصيص تلك البقعة به ، لا عيناً ولا نوعاً . وأقبح من ذلك أن ينذر لتلك البقعة دهناً لتنوّر به ، ويقول : إنها تقبل النذر ، كما يقول بعض الضالين . فإن هذا النذر نذر معصية باتفاق العلماء ، ولا يجوز الوفاء به ، بل عليه كفارة عند كثير من أهل العلم ، منهم أحمد في المشهور عنه ، وعنه رواية هي قول أبي حنيفة والشافعي وغيرهما : أنه يستغفر الله من هذا النذر ، ولا شيء عليه ، والمسألة معروفة


هل هذا يقال في الشرك الأكبر أيضاً ؟؟

وقال أيضاً في [جامع الرسائل : 1:28]:



> فصل : وأما النذر للقبور ، أو لسكان القبور ، أو العاكفين على القبور ؛ سواء كانت قبور الأنبياء ، أو الصالحين ؛ فهو نذر حرام باطل ، يشبه النذر للأوثان ؛ سواء كان نذر زيت ، أو شمع ، أو غير ذلك . قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : { لعن الله زوارات القبور والمتخذين عليها المساجد والسرج } وقال : { لعن الله اليهود والنصارى اتخذوا قبور أنبيائهم مساجد } يحذر ما فعلوا ، وقال : { إن من كان قبلكم كانوا يتخذون القبور مساجد ، ألا فلا تتخذوا القبور مساجد ، فإني أنهاكم عن ذلك } ، وقال : { اللهم لا تجعل قبري وثناً يعبد من بعدي } .
> 
> وقد اتفق أئمة الدين على أنه لا يشرع بناء المساجد على القبور ، ولا أن تعلق عليها الستور ، ولا أن ينذر لها النذور ، ولا أن يوضع عندها الذهب والفضة ، بل حكم هذه الأموال أن تصرف في مصالح المسلمين إذا لم يكن لها مستحق معين ، ويجب هدم كل مسجد بني على قبر كائناً من كان الميت ، فإن ذلك من أكبر أسباب عبادة الأوثان ، كما قال تعالى: { وقالوا لا تذرن آلهتكم ولا تذرن وداً ولا سواعاً ولا يغوث ويعوق ونسراً وقد أضلوا كثيراً } .
> 
> وقال طائفة من السلف : هذه أسماء قوم صالحين لما ماتوا عكفوا على قبورهم ثم عبدوهم .
> 
> ومن نذر لها نذراً لم يجز له الوفاء ، لما ثبت في الصحاح عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال : { من نذر أن يطيع الله فليطعه ومن نذر أن يعصي الله فلا يعصه } وعليه كفارة يمين ، لما روي عنه أنه قال : { لا نذر في معصية وكفارته كفارة يمين } .


هل الكافر عليه كفارة يمين ؟؟

وتحرير ذلك كله أن النذر هو حلف ، كما قال شيخ الإسلام في [مجموع الفتاوى : 35:258]:



> وَالنَّذْرُ نَوْعٌ مِنْ الْيَمِينِ ، وَكُلِّ نَذْرٍ فَهُوَ يَمِينٌ . فَقَوْلُ النَّاذِرِ : لِلَّهِ عَلَيَّ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ . بِمَنْزِلَةِ قَوْلِهِ : أَحْلِفُ بِاَللَّهِ لَأَفْعَلَنَّ ؛ مُوجَبُ هَذَيْنَ الْقَوْلَيْنِ الْتِزَامُ الْفِعْلِ مُعَلَّقًا بِاَللَّهِ . وَالدَّلِيلُ عَلَى هَذَا قَوْلُ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : { النَّذْرُ حَلِفٌ } . فَقَوْلُهُ : إنْ فَعَلْت كَذَا فَعَلَيَّ الْحَجُّ لِلَّهِ . بِمَنْزِلَةِ قَوْلِهِ : إنْ فَعَلْت كَذَا فَوَاَللَّهِ لَأَحُجَّنَّ . وَطَرْدُ هَذَا أَنَّهُ إذَا حَلَفَ لَيَفْعَلَنَّ بِرًّا لَزِمَهُ فِعْلُهُ ، وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ أَنْ يُكَفِّرَ ، فَإِنَّ حَلِفَهُ لَيَفْعَلَنَّهُ نَذْرٌ لِفِعْلِهِ . وَكَذَلِكَ طَرْدُ هَذَا أَنَّهُ إذَا نَذَرَ لَيَفْعَلَنَّ مَعْصِيَةً أَوْ مُبَاحًا فَقَدْ حَلَفَ عَلَى فِعْلِهَا ، بِمَنْزِلَةِ مَا لَوْ قَالَ : وَاَللَّهِ لَأَفْعَلَنَّ كَذَا : وَلَوْ حَلَفَ بِاَللَّهِ لَيَفْعَلَنَّ مَعْصِيَةً أَوْ مُبَاحًا لَزِمَتْهُ كَفَّارَةُ يَمِينٍ ، فَكَذَلِكَ لَوْ قَالَ : آللَّهِ عَلَيَّ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ كَذَا . وَمِنْ الْفُقَهَاءِ مِنْ أَصْحَابِنَا وَغَيْرِهِمْ مَنْ يُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ الْبَابَيْنِ .


فمن نذر عبادة لا تكون إلا لله لغير الله ، فهو مشرك شركاً أكبر .
ومن نذر شيئاً للمقبور يقصد به التكريم وشكر الله تعالى ، فقد وقع في الشرك الأصغر .

هذا والله أعلم .

وفي ذلك كفاية لمن أراد الهداية .

والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## عبدالله الجنوبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هلا ضربت أمثلة لكلا القسمين حتى يتضح الفرق بين نذر العبادة و غيره... و جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو شعيب

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ،

من نذر لغير الله كما ينذر لله ، بأن يعتقد أن الميّت له تأثير في الكون ، أو له شيء من صفات الربوبية ، وغير ذلك ، فهذا مشرك كافر .

ومن نذر لغير الله ، لا معتقداً أن المخلوق ينفع ويضر ، ولا أنه بيده أي شيء ، ولكن فعل ذلك قربة لله ، حيث إن إكرام أولياء الله مما يحبه الله تعالى ، فهذا عاص واقع في الشرك الأصغر .

وكذلك إن فعله وهو يعتقد أن الميت ينتفع بهذا النذر ، بمنزلة انتفاعهم بدعاء الحي ، أو بمنزلة صاحبي القبرين الذين جاء فيهما الحديث الصحيح : (( مرّ رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على قبرين ، فقال : إنهما يعذبان ، وما يعذبان في كبير . أما هذا فكان لا يستنزه من البول ، وأما هذا فكان يمشي بالنميمة . ثم دعا بعسيب رطب ، فشقه باثنين ، ثم غرس على هذا واحداً ، وعلى هذا واحداً ، وقال : لعله يخفف عنهما ما لم ييبسا . قال هناد : يستتر مكان يستنزه ))

فلو ظن أن السروج والزيت والدهان تخفف عن الميت مثلاً .. أو تسعد الميت .. أو هو قربة إلى الله .. أو غير ذلك ، فبدعة منكرة .

ولو أوجبها على نفسه بالنذر ، فقد جمع بين بدعة وشرك أصغر ، فكانت أعظم من مجرّد الحلف بغير الله .

هذا ، والله أعلم

----------


## أم معاذة

يا صاحب الموضوع أفأنت تجبر الناس على أن يكونوا مسلمين إن استحبوا الكفر على الإيمان؟!
نأتي الآن لفهمك الغريب لكلام شيخ الإسلام الواضح البين المكتوب باللغة العربية التي يفهمها كل من وصل إلى المستوى المتوسط!
شيخ الإسلام لا يتناقض وإنما محاولة ليَك لكلامه تجعلك تظن أو تتظاهر بأنك تظن أنه متناقض.
ولماذا تعطي نفسك الحق في تفسير كلامه وتقويله مالم يقل، أعجز - رحمه الله - أن يأتي بمثل ما أتيت به أم ماذا ؟!
قوله - رحمه الله - في الفقرة التي نقلتها عنه " فَقَدْ لَعَنَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - مَنْ يَبْنِي عَلَى الْقُبُورِ الْمَسَاجِدَ ، وَيُسْرِجُ فِيهَا السُّرُجَ : كَالْقَنَادِيلِ وَالشَّمْعِ وَغَيْرِ ذَلِكَ . وَإِذَا كَانَ هَذَا مَلْعُونًا ، فَاَلَّذِي يَضَعُ فِيهَا قَنَادِيلَ الذَّهَبِ وَالْفِضَّةِ وَشَمْعُدَانَ الذَّهَبِ وَالْفِضَّةِ ، وَيَضَعُهَا عِنْدَ الْقُبُورِ أَوْلَى بِاللَّعْنَةِ . فَمَنْ نَذَرَ زَيْتًا ، أَوْ شَمْعًا ، أَوْ ذَهَبًا ، أَوْ فِضَّةً ، أَوْ سِتْرًا ، أَوْ غَيْرَ ذَلِكَ ؛ لِيُجْعَلَ عِنْدَ قَبْرِ نَبِيٍّ مِنْ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ أَوْ بَعْضِ الصَّحَابَةِ ، أَوْ الْقَرَابَةِ ، أَوْ الْمَشَايِخِ : فَهُوَ نَذْرُ مَعْصِيَةٍ ، لَا يَجُوزُ الْوَفَاءُ بِهِ . وَهَلْ عَلَيْهِ كَفَّارَةُ يَمِينٍ ؟ فِيهِ قَوْلَانِ لِلْعُلَمَاءِ "
أين الكفر الأكبر ؟!
المصيبة يا صاحب الموضوع أنك لا تفرق بين الكفر وبين ما هو دون ذلك ، ولقد رأينا منك العجب العجاب في هذا الأمر!
الشيخ يتكلم عمن نذر لله ،أن يضع زيتا أو شمعا أو غيرها عند قبر فلان أو فلان ، وهذا ليس شركا وإنما نذر معصية، لأن هذه الأمور لم يشرعها الله - سبحانه وتعالى -،ولذلك قال أنه لا وفاء عليه ، وبالنسبة للكفارة فالعلماء اختلفوا في هذا.
نأتي للفقرة الثانية ، التي نقلتها عنه - رحمه الله -"فمن قصد بقعة يرجو الخير بقصدها ، ولم تستحب الشريعة ذلك ، فهو من المنكرات ، وبعضه أشد من بعض ، سواء كانت البقعة شجرة أو عين ماء ، أو قناة جارية ، أو جبلاً ، أو مغارة . وسواء قصدها ليصلي عندها ، أو ليدعو عندها ، أو ليقرأ عندها ، أو ليذكر الله سبحانه عندها ، أو ليتنسك عندها ، بحيث يخص تلك البقعة بنوع من العبادة التي لم يشرع تخصيص تلك البقعة به ، لا عيناً ولا نوعاً . وأقبح من ذلك أن ينذر لتلك البقعة دهناً لتنوّر به ، ويقول : إنها تقبل النذر ، كما يقول بعض الضالين . فإن هذا النذر نذر معصية باتفاق العلماء ، ولا يجوز الوفاء به ، بل عليه كفارة عند كثير من أهل العلم ، منهم أحمد في المشهور عنه ، وعنه رواية هي قول أبي حنيفة والشافعي وغيرهما : أنه يستغفر الله من هذا النذر ، ولا شيء عليه ، والمسألة معروفة "
فصورتها نفس الصورة الأولى، وهو أن ينذر لله بوضع دهن لتنور به، ظنا من الجهال أن الله يقبل نذرهم في هذه البقعة، ولذلك قال أنه لا شيء عليه من حيث الوفاء به، أما الكفارة ففيها اختلاف.
نأتي أخيرا لآخر فقرة نقلتها عن شيخ الإسلام"وَالنَّذْرُ نَوْعٌ مِنْ الْيَمِينِ ، وَكُلِّ نَذْرٍ فَهُوَ يَمِينٌ . فَقَوْلُ النَّاذِرِ : لِلَّهِ عَلَيَّ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ . بِمَنْزِلَةِ قَوْلِهِ : أَحْلِفُ بِاَللَّهِ لَأَفْعَلَنَّ ؛ مُوجَبُ هَذَيْنَ الْقَوْلَيْنِ الْتِزَامُ الْفِعْلِ مُعَلَّقًا بِاَللَّهِ . وَالدَّلِيلُ عَلَى هَذَا قَوْلُ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : { النَّذْرُ حَلِفٌ } . فَقَوْلُهُ : إنْ فَعَلْت كَذَا فَعَلَيَّ الْحَجُّ لِلَّهِ . بِمَنْزِلَةِ قَوْلِهِ : إنْ فَعَلْت كَذَا فَوَاَللَّهِ لَأَحُجَّنَّ . وَطَرْدُ هَذَا أَنَّهُ إذَا حَلَفَ لَيَفْعَلَنَّ بِرًّا لَزِمَهُ فِعْلُهُ ، وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ أَنْ يُكَفِّرَ ، فَإِنَّ حَلِفَهُ لَيَفْعَلَنَّهُ نَذْرٌ لِفِعْلِهِ . وَكَذَلِكَ طَرْدُ هَذَا أَنَّهُ إذَا نَذَرَ لَيَفْعَلَنَّ مَعْصِيَةً أَوْ مُبَاحًا فَقَدْ حَلَفَ عَلَى فِعْلِهَا ، بِمَنْزِلَةِ مَا لَوْ قَالَ : وَاَللَّهِ لَأَفْعَلَنَّ كَذَا : وَلَوْ حَلَفَ بِاَللَّهِ لَيَفْعَلَنَّ مَعْصِيَةً أَوْ مُبَاحًا لَزِمَتْهُ كَفَّارَةُ يَمِينٍ ، فَكَذَلِكَ لَوْ قَالَ : آللَّهِ عَلَيَّ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ كَذَا . وَمِنْ الْفُقَهَاءِ مِنْ أَصْحَابِنَا وَغَيْرِهِمْ مَنْ يُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ الْبَابَيْنِ ."
فهذه الفقرة تفسر كلام شيخ الإسلام ، الذي تتظاهر بأنه استشكل عليك ، وتريد أن تشكك -بواسطته- الناس في عقائدهم، فشيخ الإسلام ضرب أمثلة عن النذر والذي قال عنه أنه نوع من اليمين ، ففي كل مرة قرن النذر باسم الله - عز وجل - فالنذر هنا لم يخرج عن صورته وهو أنه لله، حتى ولو كان نذر معصية والتي ضرب له شيخ الإسلام مثلا في قوله وَاَللَّهِ لَأَفْعَلَنَّ كَذَا وغيره،فأين تخصيص شيخ الإسلام النذر لغير الله ؟! ولماذا لم يأت بمثال عن نذر المعصية كالمثال الذي أتيت به ، والذي هو في الحقيقة شرك أكبر بالله ؟!
قال صاحب الموضوع في آخر مشاركة له"من نذر لغير الله كما ينذر لله ، بأن يعتقد أن الميّت له تأثير في الكون ، أو له شيء من صفات الربوبية ، وغير ذلك ، فهذا مشرك كافر .
ومن نذر لغير الله ، لا معتقداً أن المخلوق ينفع ويضر ، ولا أنه بيده أي شيء ، ولكن فعل ذلك قربة لله ، حيث إن إكرام أولياء الله مما يحبه الله تعالى ، فهذا عاص واقع في الشرك الأصغر ."
فهو حصر الكفر هنا في الإعتقاد، وعليه فكل عبادة لا يعتقد صاحبها بأن الموجهة إليه في منزلة الله أو أن له صفة من صفات الله ، فهو عند صاحب الموضوع مسلم واقع في الشرك الأصغر فقط!

وسؤالي :- من حكم بغير ما أنزل الله وهو لا يعتقد جوازه،ما حكمه؟

----------


## معاذ احسان العتيبي

> يقول شيخ الإسلام في [مجموع الفتاوى : 11/504]:
> تارة يجعل شيخ الإسلام - رحمه الله - النذر لغير الله مساوياً للحلف بغيره ، ويجعله من أسباب الشرك .. وتارة يقول إنه شرك أكبر .
> فإما أن في المسألة تفصيل ، وهو ما ذكرتُه ، وإما أنه متناقض ولا يعرف ما يقول !!


هل تقصد كلام شيخ الإسلام _ إن لم تعقل ما يقول _ متناقضا !!! ولا يعرف ما يقول !!! 

أم تقصد غير ذلك ؟ ( أبن )

----------


## أبو شعيب

يذكر ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - هذه المسألة بوضوح في [مجموع الفتاوى : 11/504]:



> وَأَمَّا " النَّذْرُ لِلْمَوْتَى " مِنْ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ وَالْمَشَايِخِ وَغَيْرِهِمْ ، أَوْ لِقُبُورِهِمْ أَوْ الْمُقِيمِينَ عِنْدَ قُبُورِهِمْ . فَهُوَ نَذْرُ شِرْكٍ وَمَعْصِيَةٌ لِلَّهِ تَعَالَى . سَوَاءٌ كَانَ النَّذْرُ نَفَقَةً أَوْ ذَهَبًا أَوْ غَيْرَ ذَلِكَ ، وَهُوَ شَبِيهٌ بِمَنْ يُنْذِرُ لِلْكَنَائِسِ ؛ وَالرُّهْبَانِ وَبُيُوتِ الْأَصْنَامِ . وَقَدْ ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحِ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَنَّهُ قَالَ : { مَنْ نَذَرَ أَنْ يُطِيعَ اللَّهَ فَلْيُطِعْهُ وَمَنْ نَذَرَ أَنْ يَعْصِيَ اللَّهَ فَلَا يَعْصِهِ } " وَقَدْ اتَّفَقَ الْعُلَمَاءُ عَلَى أَنَّ نَذْرَ الْمَعْصِيَةِ لَا يَجُوزُ الْوَفَاءُ بِهِ ؛ بَلْ عَلَيْهِ كَفَّارَةُ يَمِينٍ فِي أَحَدِ قَوْلَيْ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، وَهَذَا إذَا كَانَ النَّذْرُ لِلَّهِ . وَأَمَّا إذَا كَانَ النَّذْرُ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ ، فَهُوَ كَمَنْ يَحْلِفُ بِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ ، وَهَذَا شِرْكٌ . فَيَسْتَغْفِرُ اللَّهَ مِنْهُ ، وَلَيْسَ فِي هَذَا وَفَاءٌ وَلَا كَفَّارَةٌ . وَمَنْ تَصَدَّقَ بِالنُّقُودِ عَلَى أَهْلِ الْفَقْرِ وَالدِّينِ فَأَجْرُهُ عَلَى رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ .
> 
> وَأَصْلُ عَقْدِ النَّذْرِ مَنْهِيٌّ عَنْهُ . كَمَا ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحِ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَنَّهُ نَهَى عَنْ النَّذْرِ وَقَالَ : " { إنَّهُ لَا يَأْتِي بِخَيْرِ وَإِنَّمَا يُسْتَخْرَجُ بِهِ مِنْ الْبَخِيلِ } " وَإِذَا نَذَرَ فَعَلَيْهِ الْوَفَاءُ بِمَا كَانَ طَاعَةً لِلَّهِ كَالصَّلَاةِ وَالصَّدَقَةِ وَالصِّيَامِ وَالْحَجِّ ؛ دُونَ مَا لَمْ يَكُنْ طَاعَةً لِلَّهِ تَعَالَى .


والحمد لله رب العالمين .

----------

الأخ (معاذ احسان) ،

لقد قلتُ :



> فإما أن في المسألة تفصيل ، وهو ما ذكرتُه ، وإما أنه متناقض ولا يعرف ما يقول !!


فمن لا يقول بالتفصيل ، فقد جعل شيخ الإسلام متناقضاً ولا يعرف ما يقول ، وحاشاه .. 

فالأولى أن نقول : إن من نذر لغير الله كما ينذر لله ، فهو قد وقع في الشرك الأكبر .. ومن نذر لغير الله ، دون اعتقاد الإلهية أو الربوبية في غير الله ، فقد وقع في الشرك الأصغر .

كحال السجود لغير الله ، فهو ليس كفراً أكبر بإطلاقه إلا إن صاحبه الاعتقاد .. واقرأ كلام الشوكاني - رحمه الله - في [السيل الجرار : 4/580]:



> وأما قوله : " ومنها السجود لغير الله " : فلا بد من تقييده بأن يكون سجوده هذا قاصداً لربوبية من سجد له ، فإنه بهذا السجود قد أشرك بالله - عز وجل - وأثبت معه إلهاً آخر . وأما إذا لم يقصد إلا مجرد التعظيم ، كما يقع كثيراً لمن دخل على ملوك الأعاجم ، أنه يقبل الأرض تعظيماً له ، فليس هذا من الكفر في شيء . وقد علم كل من كان من الأعلام أن التكفير بالإلزام من أعظم مزالق الأقدام ، فمن أراد المخاطرة بدينه فعلى نفسه تجني براقش .


وهذا التفصيل يقع في أكثر أفعال العبادات ، يجب أن يعتقد فاعلها في المفعول لأجله تلك الأفعال حتى يكفر .

هذا ، والله أعلم .

----------


## أم معاذة

> فالأولى أن نقول : إن من نذر لغير الله كما ينذر لله ، فهو قد وقع في الشرك الأكبر .. ومن نذر لغير الله ، دون اعتقاد الإلهية أو الربوبية في غير الله ، فقد وقع في الشرك الأصغر .
> .


نريد هذا التفسير والتفصيل من كلام شيخ الإسلام نفسه وليس من كلامك أنت.
"وَأَمَّا " النَّذْرُ لِلْمَوْتَى " مِنْ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ وَالْمَشَايِخِ وَغَيْرِهِمْ ، أَوْ لِقُبُورِهِمْ أَوْ الْمُقِيمِينَ عِنْدَ قُبُورِهِمْ . فَهُوَ نَذْرُ شِرْكٍ وَمَعْصِيَةٌ لِلَّهِ تَعَالَى . سَوَاءٌ كَانَ النَّذْرُ نَفَقَةً أَوْ ذَهَبًا أَوْ غَيْرَ ذَلِكَ ، وَهُوَ شَبِيهٌ بِمَنْ يُنْذِرُ لِلْكَنَائِسِ ؛ وَالرُّهْبَانِ وَبُيُوتِ الْأَصْنَامِ . وَقَدْ ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحِ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَنَّهُ قَالَ : { مَنْ نَذَرَ أَنْ يُطِيعَ اللَّهَ فَلْيُطِعْهُ وَمَنْ نَذَرَ أَنْ يَعْصِيَ اللَّهَ فَلَا يَعْصِهِ } " وَقَدْ اتَّفَقَ الْعُلَمَاءُ عَلَى أَنَّ نَذْرَ الْمَعْصِيَةِ لَا يَجُوزُ الْوَفَاءُ بِهِ ؛ بَلْ عَلَيْهِ كَفَّارَةُ يَمِينٍ فِي أَحَدِ قَوْلَيْ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، وَهَذَا إذَا كَانَ النَّذْرُ لِلَّهِ . وَأَمَّا إذَا كَانَ النَّذْرُ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ ، فَهُوَ كَمَنْ يَحْلِفُ بِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ ، وَهَذَا شِرْكٌ . فَيَسْتَغْفِرُ اللَّهَ مِنْهُ ، وَلَيْسَ فِي هَذَا وَفَاءٌ وَلَا كَفَّارَةٌ . وَمَنْ تَصَدَّقَ بِالنُّقُودِ عَلَى أَهْلِ الْفَقْرِ وَالدِّينِ فَأَجْرُهُ عَلَى رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ."
ألم تقل قبل قليل بأن النذر لغير الله الذي هو من الشرك الأصغر، فيه كفارة ؟!! وأن هذا هو كلام شيخ الإسلام، واستغربت كيف يكون للكافر كفارة يمين إلا إذا كان شيخ الإسلام يعتقد أن الناذر لغير الله مشركا شركا أصغر!
فشيخ الإسلام في هذه الفقرة ينفي الكفارة عن الناذر للموتى، فما قولك؟!
*وعليه فإن كلام شيخ الإسلام ظاهر واضح و أنه يعتقد النذر لغير الله من الشرك الأكبر المخرج من الملة-  سواء اعتقد الناذر في المنذور له أم لم يعتقد- وليس على صاحبه وفاء ولا كفارة، مثله مثل الحالف بغير الله ، كما قال رحمه الله "- وَأَمَّا إذَا كَانَ النَّذْرُ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ ، فَهُوَ كَمَنْ يَحْلِفُ بِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ ، وَهَذَا شِرْكٌ . فَيَسْتَغْفِرُ اللَّهَ مِنْهُ ، وَلَيْسَ فِي هَذَا وَفَاءٌ وَلَا كَفَّارَةٌ . وَمَنْ تَصَدَّقَ بِالنُّقُودِ عَلَى أَهْلِ الْفَقْرِ وَالدِّينِ فَأَجْرُهُ عَلَى رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ."
*أما إن نذر لله أن يعمل معصية، فلا يجب عليه الوفاء وتلزمه الكفارة في أحد قولي العلماء، كما قال - رحمه الله -"  وَقَدْ اتَّفَقَ الْعُلَمَاءُ عَلَى أَنَّ نَذْرَ الْمَعْصِيَةِ لَا يَجُوزُ الْوَفَاءُ بِهِ ؛ بَلْ عَلَيْهِ كَفَّارَةُ يَمِينٍ فِي أَحَدِ قَوْلَيْ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، وَهَذَا إذَا كَانَ النَّذْرُ لِلَّهِ "

*وأما إن نذر لله أن يعمل طاعة فيلزمه الوفاء به، مع العلم أن النذر مكروه ومنهي عنه ، كما قال - رحمه الله -"وَأَصْلُ عَقْدِ النَّذْرِ مَنْهِيٌّ عَنْهُ . كَمَا ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحِ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَنَّهُ نَهَى عَنْ النَّذْرِ وَقَالَ : " { إنَّهُ لَا يَأْتِي بِخَيْرِ وَإِنَّمَا يُسْتَخْرَجُ بِهِ مِنْ الْبَخِيلِ } " وَإِذَا نَذَرَ فَعَلَيْهِ الْوَفَاءُ بِمَا كَانَ طَاعَةً لِلَّهِ كَالصَّلَاةِ وَالصَّدَقَةِ وَالصِّيَامِ وَالْحَجِّ ؛ دُونَ مَا لَمْ يَكُنْ طَاعَةً لِلَّهِ تَعَالَى "

----------


## أبو شعيب

السلام عليكم ،

انظري - هداني الله وإياك - في قول شيخ الإسلام مجدداً ، إذ يقول في [مجموع الفتاوى : 11/504]:



> وَأَمَّا " النَّذْرُ لِلْمَوْتَى " مِنْ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ وَالْمَشَايِخِ وَغَيْرِهِمْ ، أَوْ لِقُبُورِهِمْ أَوْ الْمُقِيمِينَ عِنْدَ قُبُورِهِمْ . فَهُوَ نَذْرُ شِرْكٍ وَمَعْصِيَةٌ لِلَّهِ تَعَالَى . سَوَاءٌ كَانَ النَّذْرُ نَفَقَةً أَوْ ذَهَبًا أَوْ غَيْرَ ذَلِكَ ، وَهُوَ شَبِيهٌ بِمَنْ يُنْذِرُ لِلْكَنَائِسِ ؛ وَالرُّهْبَانِ وَبُيُوتِ الْأَصْنَامِ . وَقَدْ ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحِ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَنَّهُ قَالَ : { مَنْ نَذَرَ أَنْ يُطِيعَ اللَّهَ فَلْيُطِعْهُ وَمَنْ نَذَرَ أَنْ يَعْصِيَ اللَّهَ فَلَا يَعْصِهِ } " وَقَدْ اتَّفَقَ الْعُلَمَاءُ عَلَى أَنَّ نَذْرَ الْمَعْصِيَةِ لَا يَجُوزُ الْوَفَاءُ بِهِ ؛ بَلْ عَلَيْهِ كَفَّارَةُ يَمِينٍ فِي أَحَدِ قَوْلَيْ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، وَهَذَا إذَا كَانَ النَّذْرُ لِلَّهِ . وَأَمَّا إذَا كَانَ النَّذْرُ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ ، فَهُوَ كَمَنْ يَحْلِفُ بِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ ، وَهَذَا شِرْكٌ . فَيَسْتَغْفِرُ اللَّهَ مِنْهُ ، وَلَيْسَ فِي هَذَا وَفَاءٌ وَلَا كَفَّارَةٌ . وَمَنْ تَصَدَّقَ بِالنُّقُودِ عَلَى أَهْلِ الْفَقْرِ وَالدِّينِ فَأَجْرُهُ عَلَى رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ .
> 
> وَأَصْلُ عَقْدِ النَّذْرِ مَنْهِيٌّ عَنْهُ . كَمَا ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحِ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَنَّهُ نَهَى عَنْ النَّذْرِ وَقَالَ : " { إنَّهُ لَا يَأْتِي بِخَيْرِ وَإِنَّمَا يُسْتَخْرَجُ بِهِ مِنْ الْبَخِيلِ } " وَإِذَا نَذَرَ فَعَلَيْهِ الْوَفَاءُ بِمَا كَانَ طَاعَةً لِلَّهِ كَالصَّلَاةِ وَالصَّدَقَةِ وَالصِّيَامِ وَالْحَجِّ ؛ دُونَ مَا لَمْ يَكُنْ طَاعَةً لِلَّهِ تَعَالَى .


شيخ الإسلام - رحمه الله - يجعل هذا النذر الذي هو لغير الله بمنزلة الحلف بغير الله ، فيقول : (( فيستغفر الله منه ، وليس في هذا وفاء ولا كفارة )) .

- لو كان شركاً أكبر ، لما شابهه بالحلف بغير الله .
- ولو كان شركاً أكبر ، لما ذكر الاستغفار والكفارة ، بل كان عليه أن يقول : يستتاب وإلا قتل .. أو : فإنه قد ارتد عن الدين .. كما هو شأن كلامه في الكفر أو الشرك الأكبر .. أما أن يقول إنه يلزمه فقط الاستغفار ولا يلزمه الكفارة ، فهذا دليل على أنه ليس شركاً أكبر ، وهذا هو محور الحديث .

وقد ذكر أيضاً في [مجموع الفتاوى : 27:136]



> وَأَمَّا الْأَشْجَارُ وَالْأَحْجَارُ وَالْعُيُونُ وَنَحْوُهَا مِمَّا يَنْذِرُ لَهَا بَعْضُ الْعَامَّةِ ، أَوْ يُعَلِّقُونَ بِهَا خِرَقًا ، أَوْ غَيْرَ ذَلِكَ ، أَوْ يَأْخُذُونَ وَرَقَهَا يَتَبَرَّكُونَ بِهِ ، أَوْ يُصَلُّونَ عِنْدَهَا ، أَوْ نَحْوَ ذَلِكَ : فَهَذَا كُلُّهُ مِنْ الْبِدَعِ الْمُنْكَرَةِ ، وَهُوَ مِنْ عَمَلِ أَهْلِ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ ، وَمِنْ أَسْبَابِ الشِّرْكِ بِاَللَّهِ تَعَالَى


فلم يقل إن النذر لها بحد ذاته شرك ، بل هو سبب للشرك ، وهو موافق لقوله السابق .

وأليس هذا الفعل من النذر لغير الله ؟ .. لماذا لم يعدّه شيخ الإسلام شركاً به ؟

وقال في [جامع الرسائل : 1:28]:



> فصل : وأما النذر للقبور ، أو لسكان القبور ، أو العاكفين على القبور ؛ سواء كانت قبور الأنبياء ، أو الصالحين ؛ فهو نذر حرام باطل ، يشبه النذر للأوثان ؛ سواء كان نذر زيت ، أو شمع ، أو غير ذلك . قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : { لعن الله زوارات القبور والمتخذين عليها المساجد والسرج } وقال : { لعن الله اليهود والنصارى اتخذوا قبور أنبيائهم مساجد } يحذر ما فعلوا ، وقال : { إن من كان قبلكم كانوا يتخذون القبور مساجد ، ألا فلا تتخذوا القبور مساجد ، فإني أنهاكم عن ذلك } ، وقال : { اللهم لا تجعل قبري وثناً يعبد من بعدي } .
> 
> وقد اتفق أئمة الدين على أنه لا يشرع بناء المساجد على القبور ، ولا أن تعلق عليها الستور ، ولا أن ينذر لها النذور ، ولا أن يوضع عندها الذهب والفضة ، بل حكم هذه الأموال أن تصرف في مصالح المسلمين إذا لم يكن لها مستحق معين ، ويجب هدم كل مسجد بني على قبر كائناً من كان الميت ، فإن ذلك من أكبر أسباب عبادة الأوثان ، كما قال تعالى: { وقالوا لا تذرن آلهتكم ولا تذرن وداً ولا سواعاً ولا يغوث ويعوق ونسراً وقد أضلوا كثيراً } .
> 
> وقال طائفة من السلف : هذه أسماء قوم صالحين لما ماتوا عكفوا على قبورهم ثم عبدوهم .
> 
> ومن نذر لها نذراً لم يجز له الوفاء ، لما ثبت في الصحاح عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال : { من نذر أن يطيع الله فليطعه ومن نذر أن يعصي الله فلا يعصه } وعليه كفارة يمين ، لما روي عنه أنه قال : { لا نذر في معصية وكفارته كفارة يمين } .


هنا يتكلم شيخ الإسلام عن النذر للقبور أو للمقبورين أو لغيرهم ، فيقول : عليه كفارة يمين .. فهل على الكافر كفّارة ؟؟ والعلماء يستدلون بالكفارة على نفي الكفر عن الفعل ، كما جاء في الحديث الصحيح الذي رواه أحمد وغيره : (( من ردته الطيرة من حاجة فقد أشرك . قالوا : يا رسول الله ، ما كفارة ذلك ؟ قال : أن يقول أحدهم : اللهم لا خير إلا خيرك ، ولا طير إلا طيرك ، ولا إله غيرك )) .

استدل العلماء بالكفارة هنا على أن هذا الفعل من الشرك الأصغر ، وهذا بإجماعهم .. إذ أنهم قالوا : لا كفارة في الشرك الأكبر ، وإيجاب الكفارة هنا دليل على أنه من الشرك الأصغر .

فابن تيمية يوجب الكفارة هنا فيمن نذر للقبور أو لأهلها ، بما يبيّن أنه شرك أصغر .

وكذلك قوله في [مجموع الفتاوى : 27:146-147]:



> وَكَذَلِكَ النَّذْرُ لِلْقُبُورِ ، أَوْ لِأَحَدٍ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْقُبُورِ : كَالنَّذْرِ لِإِبْرَاهِيمَ الْخَلِيلِ ، أَوْ لِلشَّيْخِ فُلَانٍ ، أَوْ فُلَانٍ ، أَوْ لِبَعْضِ أَهْلِ الْبَيْتِ ، أَوْ غَيْرِهِمْ : نَذْرُ مَعْصِيَةٍ ، لَا يَجِبُ الْوَفَاءُ بِهِ بِاتِّفَاقِ أَئِمَّةِ الدِّينِ ؛ بَلْ وَلَا يَجُوزُ الْوَفَاءُ بِهِ ؛ فَإِنَّهُ قَدْ ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحِ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَنَّهُ قَالَ { مَنْ نَذَرَ أَنْ يُطِيعَ اللَّهَ فَلْيُطِعْهُ وَمَنْ نَذَرَ أَنْ يَعْصِيَ اللَّهَ فَلَا يَعْصِهِ } . وَفِي السُّنَنِ عَنْهُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَنَّهُ قَالَ : { لَعَنَ اللَّهُ زَوَّارَاتِ الْقُبُورِ وَالْمُتَّخِذِي  نَ عَلَيْهَا الْمَسَاجِدَ وَالسُّرُجَ } . فَقَدْ لَعَنَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - مَنْ يَبْنِي عَلَى الْقُبُورِ الْمَسَاجِدَ ، وَيُسْرِجُ فِيهَا السُّرُجَ : كَالْقَنَادِيلِ وَالشَّمْعِ وَغَيْرِ ذَلِكَ . وَإِذَا كَانَ هَذَا مَلْعُونًا ، فَاَلَّذِي يَضَعُ فِيهَا قَنَادِيلَ الذَّهَبِ وَالْفِضَّةِ وَشَمْعُدَانَ الذَّهَبِ وَالْفِضَّةِ ، وَيَضَعُهَا عِنْدَ الْقُبُورِ أَوْلَى بِاللَّعْنَةِ . فَمَنْ نَذَرَ زَيْتًا ، أَوْ شَمْعًا ، أَوْ ذَهَبًا ، أَوْ فِضَّةً ، أَوْ سِتْرًا ، أَوْ غَيْرَ ذَلِكَ ؛ لِيُجْعَلَ عِنْدَ قَبْرِ نَبِيٍّ مِنْ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ أَوْ بَعْضِ الصَّحَابَةِ ، أَوْ الْقَرَابَةِ ، أَوْ الْمَشَايِخِ : فَهُوَ نَذْرُ مَعْصِيَةٍ ، لَا يَجُوزُ الْوَفَاءُ بِهِ . وَهَلْ عَلَيْهِ كَفَّارَةُ يَمِينٍ ؟ فِيهِ قَوْلَانِ لِلْعُلَمَاءِ


جعل كل هذه الأفعال من النذر لغير الله .. وقال إنه نذر معصية لا يجوز الوفاء به .. ثم ضرب في ذلك أمثلة وبيّن وفصّل في أنّ من يفعل ذلك من أولئك الذين ينذرون الزيوت أو الشموع أو الذهب وغيرها لا يجوز الوفاء به (يعني ساوى بين كل هذه الأفعال) .. ثم تكلم عن الكفارة .

فهل من يعبد غير الله نقول له : عليك كفارة ، ولا يجب الوفاء بعبادتك ؟؟ أم نقول إنه كافر مرتد ، يجب أن يتوب وإلا قُتل ؟؟

فأما قولك :



> الشيخ يتكلم عمن نذر لله ،أن يضع زيتا أو شمعا أو غيرها عند قبر فلان أو فلان ، وهذا ليس شركا وإنما نذر معصية، لأن هذه الأمور لم يشرعها الله - سبحانه وتعالى -،ولذلك قال أنه لا وفاء عليه ، وبالنسبة للكفارة فالعلماء اختلفوا في هذا.


في صدر الكلام ، تكلم شيخ الإسلام وقال : (( وَكَذَلِكَ النَّذْرُ لِلْقُبُورِ ، أَوْ لِأَحَدٍ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْقُبُورِ : كَالنَّذْرِ لِإِبْرَاهِيمَ الْخَلِيلِ ، أَوْ لِلشَّيْخِ فُلَانٍ ، أَوْ فُلَانٍ ، أَوْ لِبَعْضِ أَهْلِ الْبَيْتِ ، أَوْ غَيْرِهِمْ : نَذْرُ مَعْصِيَةٍ ، لَا يَجِبُ الْوَفَاءُ بِهِ بِاتِّفَاقِ أَئِمَّةِ الدِّينِ ؛ بَلْ وَلَا يَجُوزُ الْوَفَاءُ بِهِ ))

فهو بوضوح يتكلم عن النذر لغير الله .. ولم يأت على ذكر الله - سبحانه وتعالى - بشيء .. بل تكلم عمّن ينذر للقبور وللأنبياء وغيرهم .

ثم يقول بعد هذه المقدمة ، مفصّلاً ومبيناً الحكم إن هذا النوع من النذور ليس فيه كفارة وهو نذر حرام .

وقال في [اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم : 2:118]:



> فمن قصد بقعة يرجو الخير بقصدها ، ولم تستحب الشريعة ذلك ، فهو من المنكرات ، وبعضه أشد من بعض ، سواء كانت البقعة شجرة أو عين ماء ، أو قناة جارية ، أو جبلاً ، أو مغارة . وسواء قصدها ليصلي عندها ، أو ليدعو عندها ، أو ليقرأ عندها ، أو ليذكر الله سبحانه عندها ، أو ليتنسك عندها ، بحيث يخص تلك البقعة بنوع من العبادة التي لم يشرع تخصيص تلك البقعة به ، لا عيناً ولا نوعاً . وأقبح من ذلك أن ينذر لتلك البقعة دهناً لتنوّر به ، ويقول : إنها تقبل النذر ، كما يقول بعض الضالين . فإن هذا النذر نذر معصية باتفاق العلماء ، ولا يجوز الوفاء به ، بل عليه كفارة عند كثير من أهل العلم ، منهم أحمد في المشهور عنه ، وعنه رواية هي قول أبي حنيفة والشافعي وغيرهما : أنه يستغفر الله من هذا النذر ، ولا شيء عليه ، والمسألة معروفة


يقول هنا : أقبح من ذلك ، أي أقبل من كل ما سبق .. أن ينذر لتلك البقعة ، وأن يقول : إنها تقبل النذر ..

فالنذر هنا هو لغير الله (البقعة) .. وقبول هذا النذر هو من غير الله (من البقعة) .. فإنه لم يقل : (إن الله يقبل النذر في هذه البقعة) .. بل قال : (إن هذه البقعة تقبل النذر) .. وقد جعلها شيخ الإسلام شركاً أصغر .

فقولك هنا :



> فصورتها نفس الصورة الأولى، وهو أن ينذر لله بوضع دهن لتنور به، ظنا من الجهال أن الله يقبل نذرهم في هذه البقعة، ولذلك قال أنه لا شيء عليه من حيث الوفاء به، أما الكفارة ففيها اختلاف.


ليس في النص كلام عن النذر لله .. بل قد ذكر أنه نذر للبقعة .. وأبلغ من ذلك أنه قال إن هذه البقعة تقبل النذر ، ولم يقل : إن الله يقبل النذر في هذه البقعة ..

أما قولك :



> فهذه الفقرة تفسر كلام شيخ الإسلام ، الذي تتظاهر بأنه استشكل عليك ، وتريد أن تشكك -بواسطته- الناس في عقائدهم، فشيخ الإسلام ضرب أمثلة عن النذر والذي قال عنه أنه نوع من اليمين ، ففي كل مرة قرن النذر باسم الله - عز وجل - فالنذر هنا لم يخرج عن صورته وهو أنه لله، حتى ولو كان نذر معصية والتي ضرب له شيخ الإسلام مثلا في قوله وَاَللَّهِ لَأَفْعَلَنَّ كَذَا وغيره،فأين تخصيص شيخ الإسلام النذر لغير الله ؟! ولماذا لم يأت بمثال عن نذر المعصية كالمثال الذي أتيت به ، والذي هو في الحقيقة شرك أكبر بالله ؟!


فأرجو منك أن تقرأي كلام شيخ الإسلام بتمعن ، فإنه يقول في [مجموع الفتاوى : 35:258]:



> وَالنَّذْرُ نَوْعٌ مِنْ الْيَمِينِ ، وَكُلِّ نَذْرٍ فَهُوَ يَمِينٌ .


جعل كل أنواع النذور من اليمين .. ويدخل في ذلك النذر الشرعي والنذر الشركي .

أما ما قال بعدها فهو مجرّد أمثلة ، لا أكثر .

قال في [مجموع الفتاوى : 28:460-461]:



> وَكَذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُ : { مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ رِجَالٌ صَدَقُوا مَا عَاهَدُوا اللَّهَ عَلَيْهِ فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ قَضَى نَحْبَهُ } أَيْ : عَهْدَهُ الَّذِي عَاهَدَ اللَّهَ عَلَيْهِ ، فَقَاتَلَ حَتَّى قُتِلَ أَوْ عَاشَ . وَالنَّحْبُ : النَّذْرُ وَالْعَهْدُ . وَأَصْلُهُ مِنْ النَّحِيبِ . وَهُوَ الصَّوْتُ . وَمِنْهُ : الِانْتِحَابُ فِي الْبُكَاءِ وَهُوَ الصَّوْتُ الَّذِي تَكَلَّمَ بِهِ فِي الْعَهْدِ . ثُمَّ لَمَّا كَانَ عَهْدُهُمْ هُوَ نَذْرُهُمْ الصِّدْقُ فِي اللِّقَاءِ - وَمَنْ صَدَقَ فِي اللِّقَاءِ فَقَدْ يُقْتَلُ - صَارَ يُفْهَمُ مِنْ قَوْلِهِ { قَضَى نَحْبَهُ } أَنَّهُ اُسْتُشْهِدَ . لَا سِيَّمَا إذَا كَانَ النَّحْبُ : نَذْرُ الصِّدْقِ فِي جَمِيعِ الْمُوَاطِنِ ؛ فَإِنَّهُ لَا يَقْضِيهِ إلَّا بِالْمَوْتِ . وَقَضَاءُ النَّحْبِ هُوَ الْوَفَاءُ بِالْعَهْدِ


هذا هو معنى النذر لغة ، وهو : العهد والنحب والقسم .

فمن قال : نذرت لفلان كذا .. فهو قد أقسم وعاهد .. وإن أخلف عليه كفارة يمين .. 

قال ابن تيمية في [مجموع الفتاوى : 25/277]:



> ثَبَتَ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فِي الصَّحِيحِ أَنَّهُ قَالَ : " { كَفَّارَةُ النَّذْرِ كَفَّارَةُ الْيَمِينٍ } وَقَالَ : " { النَّذْرُ حَلْفَةٌ } وَفِي السُّنَنِ عَنْهُ : " { لَا نَذْرَ فِي مَعْصِيَةٍ وَكَفَّارَتُهُ كَفَّارَةُ يَمِينٍ }


هذه نصوص صريحة أن النذر هو كالحلف .. فمن نذر لغير الله ، فقد حلف بغير الله .. 

هذا ما عندي ، والله أعلم

----------


## أم معاذة

> شيخ الإسلام - رحمه الله - يجعل هذا النذر الذي هو لغير الله بمنزلة الحلف بغير الله ، فيقول : (( فيستغفر الله منه ، وليس في هذا وفاء ولا كفارة )) .
> - لو كان شركاً أكبر ، لما شابهه بالحلف بغير الله .
> - ولو كان شركاً أكبر ، لما ذكر الاستغفار والكفارة ، بل كان عليه أن يقول : يستتاب وإلا قتل .. أو : فإنه قد ارتد عن الدين .. كما هو شأن كلامه في الكفر أو الشرك الأكبر .. أما أن يقول إنه يلزمه فقط الاستغفار ولا يلزمه الكفارة ، فهذا دليل على أنه ليس شركاً أكبر ، وهذا هو محور الحديث .


تأبى إلا أن تردد نفس الكلام! ما الجديد في تفسيرك هذا وقد رددته عليك من قبل؟! 
وفي كل حواراتك تلجئني إلى تكرار ما قد قيل من قبل 



> نريد هذا التفسير والتفصيل من كلام شيخ الإسلام نفسه وليس من كلامك أنت.
> "





> *وعليه فإن كلام شيخ الإسلام ظاهر واضح و أنه يعتقد النذر لغير الله من الشرك الأكبر المخرج من الملة-  سواء اعتقد الناذر في المنذور له أم لم يعتقد- وليس على صاحبه وفاء ولا كفارة، مثله مثل الحالف بغير الله ، كما قال رحمه الله "- وَأَمَّا إذَا كَانَ النَّذْرُ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ ، فَهُوَ كَمَنْ يَحْلِفُ بِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ ، وَهَذَا شِرْكٌ . فَيَسْتَغْفِرُ اللَّهَ مِنْهُ ، وَلَيْسَ فِي هَذَا وَفَاءٌ وَلَا كَفَّارَةٌ . وَمَنْ تَصَدَّقَ بِالنُّقُودِ عَلَى أَهْلِ الْفَقْرِ وَالدِّينِ فَأَجْرُهُ عَلَى رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ."
> *أما إن نذر لله أن يعمل معصية، فلا يجب عليه الوفاء وتلزمه الكفارة في أحد قولي العلماء، كما قال - رحمه الله -"  وَقَدْ اتَّفَقَ الْعُلَمَاءُ عَلَى أَنَّ نَذْرَ الْمَعْصِيَةِ لَا يَجُوزُ الْوَفَاءُ بِهِ ؛ بَلْ عَلَيْهِ كَفَّارَةُ يَمِينٍ فِي أَحَدِ قَوْلَيْ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، وَهَذَا إذَا كَانَ النَّذْرُ لِلَّهِ "
> *وأما إن نذر لله أن يعمل طاعة فيلزمه الوفاء به، مع العلم أن النذر مكروه ومنهي عنه ، كما قال - رحمه الله -"وَأَصْلُ عَقْدِ النَّذْرِ مَنْهِيٌّ عَنْهُ . كَمَا ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحِ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَنَّهُ نَهَى عَنْ النَّذْرِ وَقَالَ : " { إنَّهُ لَا يَأْتِي بِخَيْرِ وَإِنَّمَا يُسْتَخْرَجُ بِهِ مِنْ الْبَخِيلِ } " وَإِذَا نَذَرَ فَعَلَيْهِ الْوَفَاءُ بِمَا كَانَ طَاعَةً لِلَّهِ كَالصَّلَاةِ وَالصَّدَقَةِ وَالصِّيَامِ وَالْحَجِّ ؛ دُونَ مَا لَمْ يَكُنْ طَاعَةً لِلَّهِ تَعَالَى "





> فلم يقل إن النذر لها بحد ذاته شرك ، بل هو سبب للشرك ، وهو موافق لقوله السابق .
> وأليس هذا الفعل من النذر لغير الله ؟ .. لماذا لم يعدّه شيخ الإسلام شركاً به ؟





> قول شيخ الإسلام "وَأَمَّا الْأَشْجَارُ وَالْأَحْجَارُ وَالْعُيُونُ وَنَحْوُهَا مِمَّا يَنْذِرُ لَهَا بَعْضُ الْعَامَّةِ ، أَوْ يُعَلِّقُونَ بِهَا خِرَقًا ، أَوْ غَيْرَ ذَلِكَ ، أَوْ يَأْخُذُونَ وَرَقَهَا يَتَبَرَّكُونَ بِهِ ، أَوْ يُصَلُّونَ عِنْدَهَا ، أَوْ نَحْوَ ذَلِكَ : فَهَذَا كُلُّهُ مِنْ الْبِدَعِ الْمُنْكَرَةِ ، وَهُوَ مِنْ عَمَلِ أَهْلِ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ ، وَمِنْ أَسْبَابِ الشِّرْكِ بِاَللَّهِ تَعَالَى "
> فهو يتكلم عن الأشجار والأحجار التي يعظمها العامة أنها من أسباب الشرك بالله وهذا تمام كلامه حتى يفهم قصده:-
> وَأَمَّا الْأَشْجَارُ ، وَالْأَحْجَارُ ، وَالْعُيُونُ ، وَنَحْوُهَا مِمَّا يَنْذِرُ لَهَا بَعْضُ الْعَامَّةِ أَوْ يُعَلِّقُونَ بِهَا خِرَقًا أَوْ غَيْرَ ذَلِكَ ، أَوْ يَأْخُذُونَ وَرَقَهَا يَتَبَرَّكُونَ بِهِ ، أَوْ يُصَلُّونَ عِنْدَهَا ، أَوْ نَحْوُ ذَلِكَ فَهَذَا كُلُّهُ مِنْ الْبِدَعِ الْمُنْكَرَةِ وَهُوَ مِنْ عَمَلِ أَهْلِ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ وَمِنْ أَسْبَابِ الشِّرْكِ بِاَللَّهِ تَعَالَى ، { وَقَدْ كَانَ لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ شَجَرَةٌ يُعَلِّقُونَ بِهَا أَسْلِحَتَهُمْ يُسَمُّونَهَا ذَاتَ أَنْوَاطٍ فَقَالَ بَعْضُ النَّاسِ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، اجْعَلْ لَنَا ذَاتَ أَنْوَاطٍ ، كَمَا لَهُمْ ذَاتُ أَنْوَاطٍ . فَقَالَ : اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ ، قُلْتُمْ كَمَا قَالَ قَوْمُ مُوسَى لِمُوسَى اجْعَلْ لَنَا إلَهًا كَمَا لَهُمْ آلِهَةٌ ، إنَّهَا السُّنَنُ ، لَتَرْكَبُنَّ سَنَنَ مَنْ كَانَ قَبْلَكُمْ شِبْرًا بِشِبْرٍ وَذِرَاعًا بِذِرَاعٍ حَتَّى لَوْ أَنَّ أَحَدَهُمْ دَخَلَ جُحْرَ ضَبٍّ لَدَخَلْتُمْ ، وَحَتَّى لَوْ أَنَّ أَحَدَهُمْ جَامَعَ امْرَأَتَهُ فِي الطَّرِيقِ لَفَعَلْتُمُوهُ } " . وَقَدْ بَلَغَ عُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطَّابِ أَنَّ قَوْمًا يَقْصِدُونَ الصَّلَاةَ عِنْدَ الشَّجَرَةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ تَحْتَهَا بَيْعَةُ الرِّضْوَانِ الَّتِي بَايَعَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ تَحْتَهَا ، فَأَمَرَ بِتِلْكَ الشَّجَرَةِ فَقُطِعَتْ ، وَقَدْ اتَّفَقَ عُلَمَاءُ الدِّينِ عَلَى أَنَّ مَنْ نَذَرَ عِبَادَةً فِي بُقْعَةٍ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْبِقَاعِ لَمْ يَكُنْ ذَلِكَ نَذْرًا يَجِبُ الْوَفَاءُ بِهِ ، وَلَا مَزِيَّةَ لِلْعِبَادَةِ فِيهَا ".





> جعل كل هذه الأفعال من النذر لغير الله .. وقال إنه نذر معصية لا يجوز الوفاء به .. ثم ضرب في ذلك أمثلة وبيّن وفصّل في أنّ من يفعل ذلك من أولئك الذين ينذرون الزيوت أو الشموع أو الذهب وغيرها لا يجوز الوفاء به (يعني ساوى بين كل هذه الأفعال) .. ثم تكلم عن الكفارة .
> فهل من يعبد غير الله نقول له : عليك كفارة ، ولا يجب الوفاء بعبادتك ؟؟ أم نقول إنه كافر مرتد ، يجب أن يتوب وإلا قُتل ؟؟


هذا ما يجب أن تجيب عنه أنت!! هل على الناذر لغير الله كفارة أم لا ؟! فأنت نقلت عن شيخ الإسلام قوله بأن الناذر لغير الله لا وفاء عليه ولا كفارة، فكيف يقول هنا بأن الناذر لغير الله تلزمه كفارة؟! وهذا هو نص تحليلك لكلام شيخ الإسلام السابق والذي استنتجت منه أن النذر لغير الله شرك أصغر



> شيخ الإسلام - رحمه الله - يجعل هذا النذر الذي هو لغير الله بمنزلة الحلف بغير الله ، فيقول : (( فيستغفر الله منه ، وليس في هذا وفاء ولا كفارة )) .


فأنت توقع نفسك في دائرة مغلقة لن تخرج منها إلا إذا عدت لفهم كلام شيخ الإسلام على حقيقته.
وباقي كلامك كله عن الكفارة التي تكون في نذر المعصية، والتي مرة تثبتها ومرة تنفيها، بسبب خلطك لكلام شيخ الإسلام الواضح في أن النذر لغير الله شرك أكبر لا يلزم صاحبة وفاء ولا كفارة ، وأن الكفارة إنما تكون في نذر المعصية.



> جعل كل هذه الأفعال من النذر لغير الله .. وقال إنه نذر معصية لا يجوز الوفاء به .. ثم ضرب في ذلك أمثلة وبيّن وفصّل في أنّ من يفعل ذلك من أولئك الذين ينذرون الزيوت أو الشموع أو الذهب وغيرها لا يجوز الوفاء به (يعني ساوى بين كل هذه الأفعال) .. ثم تكلم عن الكفارة .


ونحن لم نختلف في هذا القول ، فهذا ليس من النذر لغير الله وكلام شيخ الإسلام واضح، وخاصة أنه يثبت الكفارة واختلاف العلماء فيها،فالكفارة لا تجب عند النذر لغير الله، كما قال رحمه الله فيما نقلته عنه " وَأَمَّا إذَا كَانَ النَّذْرُ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ ، فَهُوَ كَمَنْ يَحْلِفُ بِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ ، وَهَذَا شِرْكٌ . فَيَسْتَغْفِرُ اللَّهَ مِنْهُ ، وَلَيْسَ فِي هَذَا وَفَاءٌ وَلَا كَفَّارَةٌ" .وكون شيخ الإسلام يثبت الكفارة بدون وفاء دليل على أن كلامه عن النذر لله في معصية.وهو يتكلم عمن نذر أن يضع الشموع والزيوت على القبور والأضرحة، فمن الجهال من يقول لله علي أن أضع على قبر سيدي الفلاني شمعا أو شمعدانا وهذا يعتبر من نذر المعصية. فهو نذر شمعا لصاحب القبر الفلاني.



> جعل كل أنواع النذور من اليمين .. ويدخل في ذلك النذر الشرعي والنذر الشركي .
> أما ما قال بعدها فهو مجرّد أمثلة ، لا أكثر .


مجرد أمثلة لا أكثر !! شيخ الإسلام يتكلم عن النذر لغير الله، الذي هو من الشرك الأصغر و معصية - حسب مفهومك طبعا - في كل ما نقلته عنه، وعندما يأتي للتمثيل لا يأتي بمثال واحد عن النذر لغير الله!! عجيب.
أقول يا أبا شعيب إتق الله في نفسك.



> هذا ما عندي


نأمل هذا.

----------


## أبو شعيب

الكلام هو في كون النذر لغير الله شركاً أكبر أم لا .. 

ما تفسير قوله في [مجموع الفتاوى : 11/504]:



> وَأَمَّا النَّذْرُ لِلْمَوْتَى مِنْ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ وَالْمَشَايِخِ وَغَيْرِهِمْ ، أَوْ لِقُبُورِهِمْ أَوْ الْمُقِيمِينَ عِنْدَ قُبُورِهِمْ . فَهُوَ نَذْرُ شِرْكٍ وَمَعْصِيَةٌ لِلَّهِ تَعَالَى . سَوَاءٌ كَانَ النَّذْرُ نَفَقَةً أَوْ ذَهَبًا أَوْ غَيْرَ ذَلِكَ ، وَهُوَ شَبِيهٌ بِمَنْ يُنْذِرُ لِلْكَنَائِسِ ؛ وَالرُّهْبَانِ وَبُيُوتِ الْأَصْنَامِ . وَقَدْ ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحِ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَنَّهُ قَالَ : { مَنْ نَذَرَ أَنْ يُطِيعَ اللَّهَ فَلْيُطِعْهُ وَمَنْ نَذَرَ أَنْ يَعْصِيَ اللَّهَ فَلَا يَعْصِهِ } " وَقَدْ اتَّفَقَ الْعُلَمَاءُ عَلَى أَنَّ نَذْرَ الْمَعْصِيَةِ لَا يَجُوزُ الْوَفَاءُ بِهِ ؛ بَلْ عَلَيْهِ كَفَّارَةُ يَمِينٍ فِي أَحَدِ قَوْلَيْ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، وَهَذَا إذَا كَانَ النَّذْرُ لِلَّهِ . وَأَمَّا إذَا كَانَ النَّذْرُ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ ، فَهُوَ كَمَنْ يَحْلِفُ بِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ ، وَهَذَا شِرْكٌ . فَيَسْتَغْفِرُ اللَّهَ مِنْهُ ، وَلَيْسَ فِي هَذَا وَفَاءٌ وَلَا كَفَّارَةٌ . وَمَنْ تَصَدَّقَ بِالنُّقُودِ عَلَى أَهْلِ الْفَقْرِ وَالدِّينِ فَأَجْرُهُ عَلَى رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ .
> 
> وَأَصْلُ عَقْدِ النَّذْرِ مَنْهِيٌّ عَنْهُ . كَمَا ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحِ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَنَّهُ نَهَى عَنْ النَّذْرِ وَقَالَ : " { إنَّهُ لَا يَأْتِي بِخَيْرِ وَإِنَّمَا يُسْتَخْرَجُ بِهِ مِنْ الْبَخِيلِ } " وَإِذَا نَذَرَ فَعَلَيْهِ الْوَفَاءُ بِمَا كَانَ طَاعَةً لِلَّهِ كَالصَّلَاةِ وَالصَّدَقَةِ وَالصِّيَامِ وَالْحَجِّ ؛ دُونَ مَا لَمْ يَكُنْ طَاعَةً لِلَّهِ تَعَالَى .


محور الحديث كله : هل النذر لغير الله شرك أكبر أم لا .

يقول ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - إن النذر لغير الله هو كالحلف بغير الله ، وليس فيه وفاء ولا كفارة ، وعلى صاحبه الاستغفار .

فهل نقول : إن عبادة القبور كالحلف بغير الله ، وعلى أصحابها الاستغفار ؟؟ .. هل يُقال هذا في الشرك الأكبر ؟

----

ثم إنني أود أن أعرف الصيغة التي يكون بها الكلام نذراً ..

لو قال رجل : لله عليّ أن أقوم الليل إن وفّقني في هذا العمل .. فهذا لا يختلف اثنان في كونه نذراً .

طيب ، لو جاء آخر وقال : لفلان عليّ أن أكافئه وأكرمه إن أنجز لي العمل بإتقان .. فهل هذا نذر ؟ .. فإن كان الجواب نعم ، فهل هو شرك ؟ .. وإن كان بـ لا ، فما يفرق هذا عن الصيغة الأولى ؟

فإن كان النذر لا يكون إلا تقرباً للمنذور إليه (وهذا فيه نظر) ، فعندها المسألة ليست بالنذر بقدر ما هي بالتقرب إلى غير الله ..

----------


## أم معاذة

> الكلام هو في كون النذر لغير الله شركاً أكبر أم لا .. 
> محور الحديث كله : هل النذر لغير الله شرك أكبر أم لا .
> يقول ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - إن النذر لغير الله هو كالحلف بغير الله ، وليس فيه وفاء ولا كفارة ، وعلى صاحبه الاستغفار .
> فهل نقول : إن عبادة القبور كالحلف بغير الله ، وعلى أصحابها الاستغفار ؟؟ .. هل يُقال هذا في الشرك الأكبر ؟


تكرار سؤالاتك دليل على أنك لا تقرأ كل ما يكتب في صفحتك!



> أما قول شيخ الإسلام :-"وَأَمَّا " النَّذْرُ لِلْمَوْتَى " مِنْ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ وَالْمَشَايِخِ وَغَيْرِهِمْ ، أَوْ لِقُبُورِهِمْ أَوْ الْمُقِيمِينَ عِنْدَ قُبُورِهِمْ . فَهُوَ نَذْرُ شِرْكٍ وَمَعْصِيَةٌ لِلَّهِ تَعَالَى . سَوَاءٌ كَانَ النَّذْرُ نَفَقَةً أَوْ ذَهَبًا أَوْ غَيْرَ ذَلِكَ ، وَهُوَ شَبِيهٌ بِمَنْ يُنْذِرُ لِلْكَنَائِسِ ؛ وَالرُّهْبَانِ وَبُيُوتِ الْأَصْنَامِ . وَقَدْ ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحِ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَنَّهُ قَالَ : { مَنْ نَذَرَ أَنْ يُطِيعَ اللَّهَ فَلْيُطِعْهُ وَمَنْ نَذَرَ أَنْ يَعْصِيَ اللَّهَ فَلَا يَعْصِهِ } " وَقَدْ اتَّفَقَ الْعُلَمَاءُ عَلَى أَنَّ نَذْرَ الْمَعْصِيَةِ لَا يَجُوزُ الْوَفَاءُ بِهِ ؛ بَلْ عَلَيْهِ كَفَّارَةُ يَمِينٍ فِي أَحَدِ قَوْلَيْ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، وَهَذَا إذَا كَانَ النَّذْرُ لِلَّهِ . وَأَمَّا إذَا كَانَ النَّذْرُ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ ، فَهُوَ كَمَنْ يَحْلِفُ بِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ ، وَهَذَا شِرْكٌ . فَيَسْتَغْفِرُ اللَّهَ مِنْهُ ، وَلَيْسَ فِي هَذَا وَفَاءٌ وَلَا كَفَّارَةٌ . وَمَنْ تَصَدَّقَ بِالنُّقُودِ عَلَى أَهْلِ الْفَقْرِ وَالدِّينِ فَأَجْرُهُ عَلَى رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ .
> وَأَصْلُ عَقْدِ النَّذْرِ مَنْهِيٌّ عَنْهُ . كَمَا ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحِ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَنَّهُ نَهَى عَنْ النَّذْرِ وَقَالَ : " { إنَّهُ لَا يَأْتِي بِخَيْرِ وَإِنَّمَا يُسْتَخْرَجُ بِهِ مِنْ الْبَخِيلِ } " وَإِذَا نَذَرَ فَعَلَيْهِ الْوَفَاءُ بِمَا كَانَ طَاعَةً لِلَّهِ كَالصَّلَاةِ وَالصَّدَقَةِ وَالصِّيَامِ وَالْحَجِّ ؛ دُونَ مَا لَمْ يَكُنْ طَاعَةً لِلَّهِ تَعَالَى . "
> فلست أدري كيف يمكن أن يفهم أن النذر في كلام الشيخ هو شرك أصغر؟!وإنما جعل النذر لغير الله بمثابة الحلف بغير الله من جهة الكفارة والوفاء،وكلامه قبل هذه الجملة يدل على ذلك فقد قال :- "وَقَدْ اتَّفَقَ الْعُلَمَاءُ عَلَى أَنَّ نَذْرَ الْمَعْصِيَةِ لَا يَجُوزُ الْوَفَاءُ بِهِ ؛ بَلْ عَلَيْهِ كَفَّارَةُ يَمِينٍ فِي أَحَدِ قَوْلَيْ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، وَهَذَا إذَا كَانَ النَّذْرُ لِلَّهِ . وَأَمَّا إذَا كَانَ النَّذْرُ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ ، فَهُوَ كَمَنْ يَحْلِفُ بِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ ، وَهَذَا شِرْكٌ . فَيَسْتَغْفِرُ اللَّهَ مِنْهُ ،" 
> ومن المعلوم أن من حلف بغير الله لا كفارة عليه ولا وفاء، والأعجب من ذلك أن صاحب الموضوع يريد أن يلزم شيخ الإسلام باستعمال نفس العبارات التي يستعملها دائما عند حديثه عن الشرك الأكبر ! ثم ليس الحلف بالله على إطلاقه شرك أصغر ، فالحلف بالله إن كان تعظيما للمخلوق كتعظيم الله فهو من الشرك الأكبر، كما هو معلوم، وفي كلا الحالتين لا يلزم صاحبه التكفير عنه ولا الوفاء به لأنه باطل، وكل ما يلزمه هو التوبة والإستغفار، فأين الإشكال في هذا الكلام؟!
> .


أسأل الله لي ولك الهداية

----------


## أبو شعيب

كلامك في الكفارة صحيح ، ويبدو أنني تسرّعت . جزاك الله خيراً على التنبيه .

- فما كان من نذر لله تعالى ببدعة ، بحيث يكون شطر الحلف بالله تعالى ، وشطر الإلتزام لغيره .. فهذا عليه كفارة يمين .
- وما كان من نذر لغير الله تعالى بشطريه ، شطر القَسَم وشطر الالتزام ، فهو شرك أصغر (وهو محور الحديث هنا) . وهذا ما يبيّنه ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - الذي نقلته في الأعلى .

فأما في النوع الأول فيقول : (( بَلْ عَلَيْهِ كَفَّارَةُ يَمِينٍ فِي أَحَدِ قَوْلَيْ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، وَهَذَا إذَا كَانَ النَّذْرُ لِلَّهِ ))
وأما في النوع الثاني فيقول : (( وَأَمَّا إذَا كَانَ النَّذْرُ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ ، فَهُوَ كَمَنْ يَحْلِفُ بِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ ، وَهَذَا شِرْكٌ . فَيَسْتَغْفِرُ اللَّهَ مِنْهُ ، وَلَيْسَ فِي هَذَا وَفَاءٌ وَلَا كَفَّارَةٌ ))

وهذان النوعان هما لفعل واحد ، وهو في قوله : (( وَأَمَّا النَّذْرُ لِلْمَوْتَى مِنْ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ وَالْمَشَايِخِ وَغَيْرِهِمْ ، أَوْ لِقُبُورِهِمْ أَوْ الْمُقِيمِينَ عِنْدَ قُبُورِهِمْ . فَهُوَ نَذْرُ شِرْكٍ وَمَعْصِيَةٌ لِلَّهِ تَعَالَى )) .

فالنذر لغير الله أنواع :

إما أن يقسم بالله أن يلتزم شيئاً محرماً لغير الله .. فهذا عليه كفارة .
وإما أن يقسم بغير الله أن يلتزم شيئاً محرماً لغير الله .. فهذا لا كفارة فيه .

هذا ، والله أعلم .

----------


## أبو شعيب

> ومن المعلوم أن من حلف بغير الله لا كفارة عليه ولا وفاء، والأعجب من ذلك أن صاحب الموضوع يريد أن يلزم شيخ الإسلام باستعمال نفس العبارات التي يستعملها دائما عند حديثه عن الشرك الأكبر ! ثم ليس الحلف بالله على إطلاقه شرك أصغر ، فالحلف بالله إن كان تعظيما للمخلوق كتعظيم الله فهو من الشرك الأكبر، كما هو معلوم، وفي كلا الحالتين لا يلزم صاحبه التكفير عنه ولا الوفاء به لأنه باطل، وكل ما يلزمه هو التوبة والإستغفار، فأين الإشكال في هذا الكلام؟!


لو قال عالم من العلماء : النذر لغير الله هو كالحلف بغير الله .. فهل سيفهم أي أحد من الناس أنه شرك أكبر أم أصغر ؟؟

كل الناس ستفهم أن تفصيله هو كتفصيل الحلف بغير الله .. وهذا ما يعنيه ابن تيمية .

فمن نذر لشخص يعظمه كتعظيم الله ، فهو واقع في الشرك الأكبر .
ومن نذر لشخص لا يعظمه كتعظيم الله ، فهو واقع في الشرك الأصغر .

وهذا هو نفس تفصيل الحلف بغير الله .

هذا معنى قول شيخ الإسلام : (( وَأَمَّا إذَا كَانَ النَّذْرُ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ ، فَهُوَ كَمَنْ يَحْلِفُ بِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ )) .

ثم شيء آخر .. 

لو كان ابن تيمية يقصد به الشرك الأكبر ، فهل يصح بذلك تشبيهه ؟

هل يمكن لعاقل أن يقول : إن السجود للات والعزى ، والاستهزاء بدين الله والكفر به ، هو كالحلف بغير الله ؟؟ .. وعندما نسأله عن ذلك يقول : إنه يعني الحلف بغير الله بمعناه المخرج من الملة ؟؟ .. هل يستقيم هذا التشبيه ؟

ثم أود منك - لو تفضلت - أن تذكري لنا مثالاً في النذر الشركي المخرج من الملة .. كيف يكون ، وما صيغته ؟

يعني رجل ذهب إلى قبر البدوي وقال : لك عليّ يا وليّ الله إن رزقني الله مالاً أن أزيّن قبرك ، فأنت وليّ الله ، وإكرامك حق لله علينا .. (كما يفعل أكثر المشركين عند القبور) .

فهل هذا هو النذر الشركي المخرج من الملة ؟ .. فإن لم يكن كذلك ، فاضربي لنا مثالاً حتى نفهم .

وجزاك الله خيراً

----------


## أم معاذة

> كلامك في الكفارة صحيح ، ويبدو أنني تسرّعت . جزاك الله خيراً على التنبيه .


وإياك، تطور ملحوظ، نسأل الله أن يوفقنا وإياك للرجوع إلى الحق دائما .



> فما كان من نذر لله تعالى ببدعة ، بحيث يكون شطر الحلف بالله تعالى ، وشطر الإلتزام لغيره .. فهذا عليه كفارة يمين .


ما معنى الإلتزام لغيره، ما نوع هذا الإلتزام؟ 



> وما كان من نذر لغير الله تعالى بشطريه ، شطر القَسَم وشطر الالتزام ، فهو شرك أصغر (وهو محور الحديث هنا) . وهذا ما يبيّنه ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - الذي نقلته في الأعلى .
> .


ليس بجيد،فشيخ الإسلام قال عنه أنه شرك،ولهذا ألزمه بالتوبة والإستغفار ولم يلزمه الكفارة أو الوفاء.



> فأما في النوع الأول فيقول : (( بَلْ عَلَيْهِ كَفَّارَةُ يَمِينٍ فِي أَحَدِ قَوْلَيْ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، وَهَذَا إذَا كَانَ النَّذْرُ لِلَّهِ ))
> وأما في النوع الثاني فيقول : (( وَأَمَّا إذَا كَانَ النَّذْرُ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ ، فَهُوَ كَمَنْ يَحْلِفُ بِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ ، وَهَذَا شِرْكٌ . فَيَسْتَغْفِرُ اللَّهَ مِنْهُ ، وَلَيْسَ فِي هَذَا وَفَاءٌ وَلَا كَفَّارَةٌ ))
> وهذان النوعان هما لفعل واحد ، وهو في قوله : (( وَأَمَّا النَّذْرُ لِلْمَوْتَى مِنْ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ وَالْمَشَايِخِ وَغَيْرِهِمْ ، أَوْ لِقُبُورِهِمْ أَوْ الْمُقِيمِينَ عِنْدَ قُبُورِهِمْ . فَهُوَ نَذْرُ شِرْكٍ وَمَعْصِيَةٌ لِلَّهِ تَعَالَى )) .
> .


لا، ليس كذلك، فالنذر للموتى والأنبياء والمشايخ والذي سماه شيخ الإسلام شركا ومعصية لله إنما هو خاص بالنذر لغير الله .
ولذلك تجد شيخ الإسلام عندما تكلم عن نذر المعصية ووجوب الكفارة  - على خلاف بين العلماء فيها- قال في نهاية كلامه وَهَذَا إذَا كَانَ النَّذْرُ لِلَّهِ  مؤكدا على أنه يقصد النذر لله في معصية.



> فالنذر لغير الله أنواع :
> إما أن يقسم بالله أن يلتزم شيئاً محرماً لغير الله .. فهذا عليه كفارة .
> .


أريد مثالا عن شخص ينذر لغير الله بأن ينذر لله على الإلتزام بشيء محرم لغير الله.



> لو قال عالم من العلماء : النذر لغير الله هو كالحلف بغير الله .. فهل سيفهم كل الناس أنه شرك أكبر أم أصغر ؟؟


أما كل الناس فلا ، إن اقتصر العالم على هذه العبارة، فالجهال في زماننا كثر لا كثرهم الله،ولكن الذي درس وبحث عن ماهية العبادة التي أمره الله بها ، وبحث عن مفهوم النذر الذي مدح الله الموفين به في كتابه الكريم، حتما سيعلم بأن قصد الشيخ هنا بالحلف بغير الله هو الشرك الأكبر.لأنه قرن بالنذر لغير الله والذي هو كفر أكبر.مع العلم أن ابن تيمية لم يقتصر على هذه العبارة وإنما بين مقصوده فلا عذر لأحد في الخروج عن مفهوم النذر لغير لله وأنه شرك أكبر.



> كل الناس ستفهم أن تفصيله هو كتفصيل الحلف بغير الله .. وهذا ما يعنيه ابن تيمية .


يعني أنت السائل وأنت المجيب ! ولماذا لا تكون الإجابة أنهم سيفهمون أن المقصود بالحلف بغير الله هو الشرك الأكبر لا الأصغر؟!!
أما جزمك بأن هذا ما يعنيه ابن تيمية فغير صحيح، لأن كلام ابن تيمية واضح لا لُبس فيه، وهو كما وضحته لك ، إنما قرنه بالحلف بغير الله من جهة كونه نوعا من اليمين ومن جهة الوفاء والكفارة .



> فمن نذر لشخص يعظمه كتعظيم الله ، فهو واقع في الشرك الأكبر .
> ومن نذر لشخص لا يعظمه كتعظيم الله ، فهو واقع في الشرك الأصغر .
> وهذا هو نفس تفصيل الحلف بغير الله .
> هذا معنى قول شيخ الإسلام : (( وَأَمَّا إذَا كَانَ النَّذْرُ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ ، فَهُوَ كَمَنْ يَحْلِفُ بِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ )) .


لا ، وقد رددت عليك في هذه، فمقتضى قولك هو أن شيخ الإسلام قرر مسألتين متناقضتين في فقرة واحدة !!
ففي بادئ الكلام قال أن نذر المعصية لا يلزم صاحبه الوفاء به ولكن تلزمه الكفارة في أحد قولي العلماء.
وبعد ذلك يقرر أن النذر لغير الله والذي هو شرك أصغر، لأنه شبهه بالحلف بغير الله، وبالتالي فهو نذر معصية - كما تقول أنت، وإلا فهو لم يقل ذلك - لا يلزم صاحبه الوفاء به ولا الكفارة!
فمرة يوجب الكفارة ومرة لا !وفي فقرة واحدة !
هذا لا يقع من شيوخ الإسلام، وإنما يقع من شيوخ آخرين !!



> ثم شيء آخر .. 
> لو كان ابن تيمية يقصد به الشرك الأكبر ، فهل يصح بذلك تشبيهه ؟


قلت لك تشبيهه من جهة أنه نوع من اليمين ومن جهة ما يترتب عليه من وفاء وكفارة.

قولك:-هل يمكن لعاقل أن يقول : إن السجود للات والعزى ، والاستهزاء بدين الله والكفر به ، هو كالحلف بغير الله ؟؟ .. وعندما نسأله عن ذلك يقول : إنه يعني الحلف بغير الله بمعناه المخرج من الملة ؟؟ .. هل يستقيم هذا التشبيه ؟

وهل السجود لغير لله والإستهزاء به نوع من اليمين ؟!

أما بالنسبة للمثال الذي ضربته فهو من النذر لغير الله وصاحبه مشرك شركا أكبر مخرج من الملة.

وأتعجب حقا من سؤالك فهل كنت تجهل الإجابة أم ماذا ؟!

----------


## أبو شعيب

> ما معنى الإلتزام لغيره، ما نوع هذا الإلتزام؟


التزام بأي شيء .. مثل : التزام بتسريج القبر ، أو إنارته ، أو وضع الزهور حوله .. وغير ذلك من البدع .. ولا أقصد به الصلاة لصاحب القبر ، أو الصيام له ، لأن هذه الأفعال بذاتها شرك أكبر ، سواء أكانت بنذر أم مجردة عنه .




> ليس بجيد،فشيخ الإسلام قال عنه أنه شرك،ولهذا ألزمه بالتوبة والإستغفار ولم يلزمه الكفارة أو الوفاء.


كون ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - يقول إن النذر لغير الله شرك ، لا يعني ضرورة أنه شرك أكبر .

كقوله في [مجموع الفتاوى : 1/81]:



> لِأَنَّ الْحَلِفَ بِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ شِرْكٌ وَالْحَلِفَ بِاَللَّهِ تَوْحِيدٌ


وقال أيضاً في [مجموع الفتاوى : 1/204]:



> قَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مَسْعُودٍ ، وَعَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عَبَّاسٍ ، وَعَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عُمَرَ : لَأَنْ أَحْلِفَ بِاَللَّهِ كَاذِبًا أَحَبُّ إلَيَّ مِنْ أَنْ أَحْلِفَ بِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ صَادِقًا . وَذَلِكَ لِأَنَّ الْحَلِفَ بِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ شِرْكٌ ، وَالشِّرْكُ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ الْكَذِبِ


فقوله هذا لا يعني ضرورة أنه شرك أكبر .




> أريد مثالا عن شخص ينذر لغير الله بأن ينذر لله على الإلتزام بشيء محرم لغير الله.


لم أفهم كلامك .. لعلك تقصدين : ( ينذر لغير الله أن يلتزم بشيء محرم لغير الله ) ؟ 

فإن كان كذلك ، فهو مثل أن يقول رجل : عليّ للشيخ البدوي أن أزيّن قبره إن رزقني الله مالاً .

فهنا هو يوجب على نفسه تزيين قبر هذا الشيخ إن رزقه الله مالاً ، ظاناً منه أن إكرام وتشريف قبر الشيخ البدوي قربة إلى الله .

كمن يقول : عليّ لوالدي أن أعطيه مئة دينار إن وفقني الله في عملي ، وهو يعلم أن إكرام الأب يرضي الله تعالى .

فإن لم يكن هذا هو النذر لغير الله .. فهل لك أن توضحيه ، وكيف يكون ؟ وكيف هي صيغته ؟ .. لعل الإشكال هو من عندي ، والله أعلم .

أما في كلام شيخ الإسلام ، فلن أجادلك فيه .. فقد ذكرت كل ما عندي .. وعلى أية حال ، فكلامه ليس حجة في دين الله ، إنما نورده للاسئناس ، لا أكثر .

فعليه ، فلنرجع لأصل المسألة .. كيف يكون النذر لغير الله شركاً أكبر ؟ .. اضربي لنا مثالاً حتى نفهم .




> أما بالنسبة للمثال الذي ضربته فهو من النذر لغير الله وصاحبه مشرك شركا أكبر مخرج من الملة.


جميل ..

وكان مثالي الذي ضربتُه هو : 



> يعني رجل ذهب إلى قبر البدوي وقال : لك عليّ يا وليّ الله إن رزقني الله مالاً أن أزيّن قبرك ، فأنت وليّ الله ، وإكرامك حق لله علينا


يعني هذا الرجل فعل هذا الأمر تقرباً إلى الله ، بإكرام الشيخ البدوي .. وهو مع هذا واقع في الشرك الأكبر .

والآن أريد أن أفهم أمراً ..

- هل تزيين القبر شرك أكبر ؟ .. لعلك تقولين لا (أرجو تأكيد ذلك) .
- هل هذا الرجل قصد عبادة غير الله ؟ أم قصد عبادة الله بتكريم وليّ الله ؟ (كما هو معلوم أن تكريم أولياء الله مما يحبه الله ويرضاه) .. الجواب : قصد بتكريم قبر الوليّ عبادة الله تعالى .

إذن ، حقيقة هذا النذر عائدة إلى الله تعالى .. وليس إلى المقبور .. لأنه يقصد بتكريم قبر الولي التقرب إلى الله تعالى ..

أليس هذا حقيقته مثل الذي ذكرته في مشاركتك السابقة ، إذ قلت :



> وهو يتكلم عمن نذر أن يضع الشموع والزيوت على القبور والأضرحة، فمن الجهال من يقول لله علي أن أضع على قبر سيدي الفلاني شمعا أو شمعدانا وهذا يعتبر من نذر المعصية. فهو نذر شمعا لصاحب القبر الفلاني.


ستقولين : صيغة النذر هي : لله عليّ .. أما ذاك فيقول : للشيخ البدوي عليّ .

فأقول : اختلاف صيغة النذر لا تغير من حقيقته شيئاً .. إنما الخلاف لفظي لا أكثر .

فهل إن أنا قلت : لك عليّ يا فلان أن أتزوج ابنتك إن رزقني الله مالاً .. فهل هذا حرام فضلاً عن أن يكون شركاً ؟؟

أو إذا أردت التعبد لله تعالى بفعل حسن ، قلت لأحد الأيتام : لك عليّ أيها اليتيم أن أكفلك إن وسّع الله عليّ في رزقي ، ونيتي في ذلك كفالته طاعة لله .. فهل هذا حرام فضلاً عن أن يكون شركاً ؟؟ .. 

فإن كان الأمر كذلك ، فما الفرق بين من يقول : لك عليّ يا شيخ بدوي أن أزيّن قبرك إن رزقني الله مالاً ، شكراً لله وعرفاناً .. وبين القائل : لله عليّ أن أزيّن قبر فلان إن رزقني الله مالاً ، شكراً لله وعرفاناً ؟

لو تأملت ، فإن الخلاف لفظي لا أكثر .

أما إن قصد بهذا النذر التقرب لذات المقبور ، فهذا هو الشرك الأكبر بلا جدال .

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

لعـل في هذا النقل توضيح جيد للمسألة : 
يقول ابن نجيم الحنفي نقلاً عن الشيخ قاسم في " شرح الدرر " ما نصه : ( وأما ا لنذر الذي ينذره أكثر العوام على ما هو مشاهد ، كأن يكون للإنسان  غائب ، أو مريض ، أو له حاجة ضرورية ، فيأتي بعض الصلحاء فيجعل سترة على رأسه فيقول : يـا سيدي فلان ، إن  رُد غائبي ، أو عوفي مريضي ، أو قضيت حاجتي ، فلك من الذهب كذا ، أو من الفضة كذا ، أو من الطعام كذا ، أو من الماء كذا ، أو من الشمع كذا ، أو من الزيت كذا ، فهذا النذر باطل بالإجماع لوجوه :
منها : أنه نذر لمخلوق ، وهو لا يجوز لأنه عبادة ، والعبادة لا تكون للمخلوق ، ومنها : أن المنذور له ميت والميت لا يملك ، ومنها : أن ظن أن الميت يتصرف في الأمور دون الله تعالى ، فاعتقاد ه ذلك كفـر . 
اللهم إلا إن قال : يا الله إني نذرت لك إن شفيت مريضي ، أو رددت غائبي أن أُطعم الفقراء الذين بباب السيدة نفيسة ، أو الفقراء الذين بباب الإمام الشافعي ، أو الإمام الليث ، او أشتري حُصراً لمساجدهم ، أو زيتاً لوقودها ، أو درهم لمن يقوم بشعائرها ، إلى غير ذلك مما يكون نفع للفقراء ، والنذر لله ، وذِكرُ الشيخ إنما هو محل لصرف النذر لمستحقيه ، القاطنين برباطه أو مسجده ، او جامعه ،  فيجوز بهذا الاعتبار ، إذ مصرف النذر الفقراء ، وقد وجد المصرف ، ولا يجوز أن يصرف ذلك لغني غير محتاج ، ولا لشريف ذي منصب ، لأنه لا يحل له الأخذ ما لم يكن محتاجاً فقيراً ، ولا لذي النسب لأجل نسبه ما لم يكن فقيراً ، ولا لـذي علم لأجل علمه ما لم يكن فقيراً ، ولم يثبت في الشرع جواز الصرف للأغنياء للإجماع على حرمة النذر للمخلوق ، ولا ينعقد ولا تشغل الذمة به ، ولأنه حرام بل سُحت ولا يجوز لخادم القبر أخذه ولا أكله ولا التصرف فيه بوجه من الوجه ، إلا أن يكون فقيراً ، أو له عيال فقراء ، وهم مضطرون فيأخذنه على سبيل الصدقة المبتدأة ، فأخذه أيضاً مكروه ما لم يقصد الناذر التقرب إلى الله تعالى ، وصرفه إلى الفقراء بقطع النظر عن نذر الشيخ .
فإذا علم هذا فما يؤخذ من الدراهم وغيرها وتنقل إلى أضرحة الأولياء تقرباً إليهم حرام بإجماع المسلمين ، ما لم يقصدوا صرفه للفقراء الأحياء قولاً واحداً ) إهـ البحر الرائق (2 /321 ) للإمام ابن نجيم الحنفي .

----------


## أم معاذة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أرى أن الرد قد جاءك من رفيق دربك، ولكن لا بأس بالرد عن بعض ما أوردته في تعقيبك



> التزام بأي شيء .. مثل : التزام بتسريج القبر ، أو إنارته ، أو وضع الزهور حوله .. وغير ذلك من البدع .. ولا أقصد به الصلاة لصاحب القبر ، أو الصيام له ، لأن هذه الأفعال بذاتها شرك أكبر ، سواء أكانت بنذر أم مجردة عنه .
> .


الحمد لله.



> كون ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - يقول إن النذر لغير الله شرك ، لا يعني ضرورة أنه شرك أكبر .


غير صحيح، لأن النذر لغير الله شرك أكبر ولا يوجد نذر لغير الله من الشرك الأصغر.
أما قول شيخ الإسلام عن الحلف بغير الله أنه شرك، فهذا معلوم أنه يقصد الشرك الأصغر، إلا إذا جاءت قرينة من كلام الشيخ تجعله من الشرك الأكبر.



> لم أفهم كلامك .. لعلك تقصدين : ( ينذر لغير الله أن يلتزم بشيء محرم لغير الله ) ؟ 
> فإن كان كذلك ، فهو مثل أن يقول رجل : عليّ للشيخ البدوي أن أزيّن قبره إن رزقني الله مالاً .
> فهنا هو يوجب على نفسه تزيين قبر هذا الشيخ إن رزقه الله مالاً ، ظاناً منه أن إكرام وتشريف قبر الشيخ البدوي قربة إلى الله .
> .


سؤالي هذا الذي لم تفهمه، هو عين ما قلته أنت، في تعريفك لأنواع النذر لغير الله، والذي لم أفهمه أنا بدوري، ولذلك طلبت منك مثالا فأنت قلت :-
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو شعيب  
فالنذر لغير الله أنواع :
إما أن يقسم بالله أن يلتزم شيئاً محرماً لغير الله .. فهذا عليه كفارة 
فأنت هنا تصرح أن من أنواع النذر لغير الله هو أن يقسم بالله، فكيف يكون نذرا لغير الله وهو يقسم بالله ؟!
ولكن يظهر من استغرابك ومن مثالك أنك لم تع ما كتبته.



> كمن يقول : عليّ لوالدي أن أعطيه مئة دينار إن وفقني الله في عملي ، وهو يعلم أن إكرام الأب يرضي الله تعالى .
> .


أولا هذا لا يعد نذرا وإنما هو وعد أو لنقل عهدا قطعته على نفسك اتجاه والدك، ولقد ورد هذا السؤال والجواب عنه في فتوى للشيخ ابن باز - رحمه الله تعالى -:
قبل مدة من الزمن قد تزيد عن السنة وفي منطقة معينة، وكان لي زملاء فقلت لهم: إن حصل لي كذا وكذا فلكم علي أن أذبح لكم ذبيحة، بهذا اللفظ، وبالطبع حصل ما كنت أقصده، ولكن سافرت وابتعدت عن هؤلاء الزملاء سفر فجأة بحكم العمل، ولم أتذكر ذلك إلا بعد مغادرتي تلك المنطقة، التي نذرت فيها النذر المخصص لأولئك النفر المخصصون، والسؤال: هل يلزمني أن أوف بنذري في مكاني الحالي، أو في أي مكان، وعند أي أناس، مع العلم أنه ليس لي بالإمكان رجوعي إلى مقري السابق؟
هذا ليس بنذر إذا قال إن حصل لي كذا وكذا فلكم علي كذا، فهذا ليس من النذر هذا وعد، النذر أن يقول: صدقة لوجه الله أو نذرٌ لله عليَّ إذا شفاني الله، أو حصل لي كذا وكذا أن أفعل كذا وكذا، أن أصوم كذا، أن أتصدق بكذا، أما أقول: إن حصل لي كذا أعطيتكم كذا، أو ذبحت لكم ذبيحة هذا وعد، وليس بنذر، فإن ذبح لهم فلا بأس وإن ترك فلا بأس، لا يلزمه ذلك، وإن تيسر وذبح لهم فهذا حسن، أما إذا نذر نذراً قال: صدقة لوجه الله عليّ، أو نذرٌ لله عليّ أن أفعل كذا وكذا إذا حصل كذا وكذا، فليوف بنذره، نذر الطاعة، إذا كان للفقراء للمساكين أو صلاة أو صوم شرعي فلا بأس، أما لو ...... أحد معين يقول: نذر لله عليّ أو صدقة لوجه الله عليّ إن شفاني الله أن أعطي فلاناً كذا أو أكسوه وهو فقير يستحق ذلك فإنه يوفي. 
http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/9371
وباقي المشاركة كانت في الإستفسار عن النذر وماهيته وقد أجابك عنها الإمام الدهلوي في مشاركته.
نسأل الله أن يرينا الحق حقا ويرزقنا اتباعه، ويرينا الباطل باطلا ويرزقنا اجتنابه .
هذا ما عندي والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## أبو شعيب

السلام عليكم ،

ما نقله الأخ (الإمام الدهلوي) عن ابن نجيم الحنفي هو في الذي يعتقد أن الميّت يشفي المرضى ويردّ الغائبين ، وما إلى ذلك .. وهذا قطعاً شرك أكبر .

سؤالي هو في الحالة التالية :

- رجل يعتقد أن الميت ولي من أولياء الله الصالحين .
- يعتقد أن إكرام أولياء الله الصالحين هو قربة لله ، وأخطأ في نوع هذا التكريم ، وظنّ أن من نوعه تسريج القبر .
- قال : لوليّ الله الذي في القبر أن أسرّج قبره إن رزقني الله مالاً ، وهو في نيته تكريم وليّ الله ، لأن الله يحب تكريم أوليائه .

هذا كان سؤالي .. ولم يكن غيره .

أما تفريقك بين الوعد والنذر ، مع كون الصيغة واحدة ، فهذا غريب .. لأن الوعد هو نفسه النذر .

يعني كيف يكون قولنا : (( لوليّ الله عليّ أن أسرّج قبره إن رزقني الله مالاً )) .. نذراً .. وقولنا : (( لوالدي عليّ أن أعطيه مئة دينار إن رزقني الله مالاً )) .. وعداً ؟؟ .. كيف والصيغة واحدة ؟؟

يقول ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - في [مجموع الفتاوى : 28/460-461]:



> وَكَذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُ : { مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ رِجَالٌ صَدَقُوا مَا عَاهَدُوا اللَّهَ عَلَيْهِ فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ قَضَى نَحْبَهُ } أَيْ : عَهْدَهُ الَّذِي عَاهَدَ اللَّهَ عَلَيْهِ فَقَاتَلَ حَتَّى قُتِلَ أَوْ عَاشَ . وَالنَّحْبُ : النَّذْرُ وَالْعَهْدُ . وَأَصْلُهُ مِنْ النَّحِيبِ الصَّوْتُ . وَمِنْهُ : الِانْتِحَابُ فِي الْبُكَاءِ وَهُوَ الصَّوْتُ الَّذِي تَكَلَّمَ بِهِ فِي الْعَهْدِ . ثُمَّ لَمَّا كَانَ عَهْدُهُمْ هُوَ نَذْرُهُمْ الصِّدْقُ فِي اللِّقَاءِ - وَمَنْ صَدَقَ فِي اللِّقَاءِ فَقَدْ يُقْتَلُ - صَارَ يُفْهَمُ مِنْ قَوْلِهِ { قَضَى نَحْبَهُ } أَنَّهُ اُسْتُشْهِدَ . لَا سِيَّمَا إذَا كَانَ النَّحْبُ : نَذْرُ الصِّدْقِ فِي جَمِيعِ الْمُوَاطِنِ ؛ فَإِنَّهُ لَا يَقْضِيهِ إلَّا بِالْمَوْتِ


فالنذر والعهد والوعد والنحب بمعنى ..

جاء في لسان العرب :



> والنَّحْبُ : النَّذْرُ ، تقول منه : نَحَبْتُ أَنْحُبُ ، بالضم ؛ قال : 
> 
> فإِني ، والـهِجاءَ لآِلِ لأْمٍ ، * كذاتِ النَّحْبِ تُوفي بالنُّذورِ
> 
> وقد نَحَبَ يَنْحُبُ ؛ قال : يا عَمْرُو يا ابنَ الأَكْرَمينَ نسْبا ، * قد نَحَبَ الـمَجْدُ عليك نحْبا 
> 
> أَراد نَسَباً ، فخَفَّفَ لمكان نَحْبٍ أَي لا يُزايِلُك ، فهو لا يَقْضي ذلك النَّذْرَ أَبَداً .


وجاء في الصحاح :



> النَحْبُ : النَذْرُ . تقول منه : نَحَبْتُ أنْحُبُ بالضم .


هذا معنى النحب .. وهو نفس معنى النذر .. وهو أيضاً نفس معنى الوعد والعهد .

فنفهم إذن ، أن عهد المؤمنين لله تعالى .. هو نذرهم الصدق له .

وجاء في لسان العرب :



> النَّذْرُ : النَّحْبُ ، وهو ما يَنْذِرُه الإِنسان فيجعله على نفسه نَحْباً واجباً ، وجمعه نُذُور


وقال الخليل بن أحمد في كتاب العين :



> النَّذْر : ما ينذُر الإنسانُ فيجعلُه على نفسه نَحْباً واجباً


وجاء في القاموس المحيط :



> ونَذَرَ على نَفْسِه ، يَنْذِرُ ، ويَنْذُرُ نَذْراً ، ونُذوراً : أوجَبَهُ ،
> كانْتَذَرَ ، ونَذَرَ مَالَهُ ،
> ونَذَرَ لله سبحانَه كذا .
> أو النَّذْرُ : ما كان وعْداً على شرطٍ ، فَـ : عَليَّ إنْ شَفَى اللّهُ مَريضي كذا : نَذْرٌ ؛ وعليَّ أن أتَصَدَّقَ بِدِينارٍ ، ليس بِنَذْرٍ .


جاء في [اللباب في علوم الكتاب : 16/129] عند قوله تعالى : { يوفون بالنذر } :



> قال الكلبي : « يُوفُونَ بالنَّذرِ » أي : يتممون العهود لقوله تعالى : { وَأَوْفُواْ بِعَهْدِ الله } [ النحل : 91 ] و { أَوْفُواْ بالعقود } [ المائدة : 1 ] أمرٌ بالوفاء بها ؛ لأنهم عقدوها على أنفسهم باعتقادهم الإيمان .
> 
> قال القرطبي : « والنذر : حقيقته ما أوجبه المكلف على نفسه [ من شيء يفعله ، وإن شئت قلت في حد النذر هو إيجاب المكلف على نفسه ] من الطاعات ، ما لو لم يوجبه لم يلزمه » .
> 
> وقال ابن الخطيب : الإيفاءُ بالشيء هو الإتيان به وافياً .
> 
> وقال أبو مسلم : النذر كالوعد ، إلا أنه إذا كان من العباد فهو نذر ، وإن كان من الله فهو وعد ، واختص هذا اللفظ في عرف الشرع بأن تقول : لله عليَّ كذا وكذا من الصدقة ، أو يسلم بأمر يلتمسه من الله - تعالى - مثل أن تقول : إن شفى الله مريضي ، أو ردَّ غائبي فعليَّ كذا وكذا ، واختلفوا فيما إذا علق ذلك بما ليس من وجوه البر كقوله : إن أتى فلان الدَّار فعلى هذا ، فمنهم من جعله كاليمين ، ومنهم من جعله من باب النذور .


وقال الطبري في [تفسير الطبري : 24/95]:



> والنذر : هو كلّ ما أوجبه الإنسان على نفسه من فعل


وقال الرازي في [مفاتيح الغيب : 16/220]:



> المسألة الأولى : الإيفاء بالشيء هو الإتيان به وافياً ، أما النذر : فقال أبو مسلم : النذر كالوعد ، إلا أنه إذا كان من العباد فهو نذر ، وإن كان من الله تعالى فهو وعد ، واختص هذا اللفظ في عرف الشرع بأن يقول لله عليَّ كذا وكذا من الصدقة ، أو يعلق ذلك بأمر يلتمسه من الله تعالى مثل أن يقول : إن شفى الله مريضي ، أو رد غائبي فعليَّ كذا كذا ، واختلفوا فيما إذا علق ذلك بما ليس من وجوه البر ، كما إذا قال : إن دخل فلان الدار فعليَّ كذا ، فمن الناس من جعله كاليمين ، ومنهم من جعله من باب النذر ، إذا عرفت هذا ، فنقول للمفسرين في تفسير الآية أقوال : أولها : أن المراد من النذر هو النذر فقط ، ثم قال الأصم : هذا مبالغة في وصفهم بالتوفر على أداء الواجبات . لأن من وفى بما أوجبه هو على نفسه كان بما أوجبه الله عليه أوفى ، وهذا التفسير في غاية الحسن . وثانيها : المراد بالنذر ههنا كل ما وجب عليه ، سواء وجب بإيجاب الله تعالى ابتداء ، أو بأن أوجبه المكلف على نفسه ، فيدخل فيه الإيمان وجميع الطاعات ، وذلك لأن النذر معناه الإيجاب . وثالثها : قال الكلبي : المراد من النذر العهد والعقد ، ونظيره قوله تعالى : { أَوْفُواْ بِعَهْدِى أُوفِ بِعَهْدِكُمْ } [ البقرة : 40 ] فسمى فرائضه عهداً ، وقال : { أَوْفُواْ بالعقود } [ المائدة : 1 ] سماها عقوداً لأنهم عقدوها على أنفسهم باعتقادهم الإيمان .


باختصار شديد ، النذر معناه العهد والنحب ، أي إيجاب الشيء على النفس وعداً .

فأن يقول أحدهم إن قولنا : "لكم عليّ أن أطعمكم إن رزقني الله مالاً" .. ليس نذراً .. وأما قولناً : "لله عليّ أن أطعمكم" .. هو نذر .. فهذا لا يستقيم .

أما قولك :



> فأنت هنا تصرح أن من أنواع النذر لغير الله هو أن يقسم بالله، فكيف يكون نذرا لغير الله وهو يقسم بالله ؟!


يقسم بالله أن يلتزم لغيره .. كمن يقول : أقسم بالله أن أزيّن قبر البدوي ..

فنعود للسؤال مجدداً ..

رجل يقول : لوالدي عليّ أن أعطيه مئة دينار إن رزقني الله مالاً .. يقولون هذا ليس نذراً .

ولكن إن مات والدي ، وقلت نفس الشيء ، صار نذراً !

يعني ما أفهمه هو : إن الفعل يكون نذراً فقط إن مات الشخص ، وأما إن كان حياً ، فنفس الفعل يسمى وعداً وليس نذراً !

فهل فهمي صحيح ؟ أم أنني أخطأت الفهم أيضاً ؟

----------


## أبو شعيب

وشيء آخر يا أختنا ، أود منك أن تبيّني لنا أيّاً من هذه يكون نذراً شركياً مخرجاً من الملة ، وأيها لا يكون ..
[*]- في حال المباحات :

- في شأن الغائب : رجل قال : لصديقي المسافر عليّ أن أكرمه إن عاد من السفر .
- في شأن الحيّ الحاضر : رجل قال : لك عليّ أن أكرمك إن أنجزت عملك .
- في شأن الميت : رجل قال : للميت فلان عليّ أن أدعو الله له في ظهر الغيب ، وأسدّ دينه ، وأرعى عياله .

وفي شأن الميت ، يقول النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  : (( أبر البر أن يصل الرجل ود أبيه )) .. فعليه رجل قال : لأبي الميّت عليّ أن أصل وُدّه .

هل أيّ من هذه من الشرك الأكبر أو حتى البدع ؟

---------------
[*]- في حال الشرك الأصغر :

- في شأن الغائب : رجل قال : لصديقي الحاج عليّ أن أتبرّك به إن عاد من الحج .
- في شأن الحي الحاضر : رجل قال : لك عليّ أن أتبرك بك بعد ختمك للقرآن حفظاً .
- في شأن الميت : رجل قال : للميت فلان عليّ أن أتبرك بقبره إن زرته .

---------------

وأخيراً ، في شأن رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  .

- رجل قال : لرسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  عليّ أن أسلّم عليه إن زرت قبره .
- وآخر قال : لرسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  عليّ أن أصلي عليه كلما ذكره الذاكرون .
- وثالث قال : لرسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  عليّ أن أزيّن قبره إن زرته ، قربة إلى الله .

أفيدينا ، 

وجزاك الله خيراً

----------


## أبو شعيب

جاء في [المبسوط : 4/211]:



> ثُمَّ النَّذْرُ إنَّمَا يَصِحُّ بِمَا يَكُونُ قُرْبَةً مَقْصُودَةً ، فَأَمَّا مَا لَيْسَ بِقُرْبَةٍ مَقْصُودَةٍ فَإِنَّهُ لَا يَصِحُّ الْتِزَامُهُ بِالنَّذْرِ ، لِقَوْلِهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : { مَنْ نَذَرَ أَنْ يُطِيعَ اللَّهَ فَلِيُطِعْهُ وَمَنْ نَذَرَ أَنْ يَعْصِيَ اللَّهَ فَلَا يَعْصِهِ } ؛ لِأَنَّ النَّاذِرَ لَا يَجْعَلُ مَا لَيْسَ بِعِبَادَةٍ عِبَادَةً ، وَإِنَّمَا يَجْعَلُ الْعِبَادَةَ الْمَشْرُوعَةَ نَفْلًا وَاجِبًا بِنَذْرِهِ ، وَمَا فِيهِ مَعْنَى الْقُرْبَةِ وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ بِعِبَادَةٍ مَقْصُودَةٍ بِنَفْسِهَا ؛ كَتَشْيِيعِ الْجِنَازَةِ ، وَعِيَادَةِ الْمَرِيضِ ، لَا يَصِحُّ الْتِزَامُهُ بِالنَّذْرِ ، إلَّا فِي رِوَايَةِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ أَبِي مَالِكٍ عَنْ أَبِي يُوسُفَ عَنْ أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ - رَحِمَهُمَا اللَّهُ - قَالَ : إنْ نَذَرَ أَنْ يَعُودَ مَرِيضًا الْيَوْمَ صَحَّ نَذْرُهُ ، وَإِنْ نَذَرَ أَنْ يَعُودَ فُلَانًا لَا يَلْزَمُهُ شَيْءٌ ؛ لِأَنَّ عِيَادَةَ الْمَرِيضِ قُرْبَةٌ شَرْعًا ، قَالَ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : { عَائِدُ الْمَرِيضِ يَمْشِي عَلَى مَحَارِفِ الْجَنَّةِ حَتَّى يَرْجِعَ } وَعِيَادَةُ فُلَانٍ بِعَيْنِهِ لَا يَكُونُ مَعْنَى الْقُرْبَةِ فِيهَا مَقْصُودًا لِلنَّاذِرِ ، بَلْ مَعْنَى مُرَاعَاةِ حَقِّ فُلَانٍ ، فَلَا يَصِحُّ الْتِزَامُهُ بِالنَّذْرِ ، وَفِي ظَاهِرِ الرِّوَايَةِ قَالَ : عِيَادَةُ الْمَرِيضِ وَتَشْيِيعُ الْجِنَازَةِ ، وَإِنْ كَانَ فِيهِ مَعْنَى حَقُّ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى ، فَالْمَقْصُودُ حَقُّ الْمَرِيضِ وَالْمَيِّتِ ؛ وَالنَّاذِرُ إنَّمَا يَلْتَزِمُ بِنَذْرِهِ مَا يَكُونُ مَشْرُوعًا حَقًّا لِلَّهِ تَعَالَى مَقْصُودًا


خلاصة الكلام هنا هو :

أن النذر إما أن يقترن به عبادة .. وإما ألا يقترن به عبادة .

فما كان من نذر لعبادة ، هي حق لله خالص لله تعالى ، فإن صرفه لغير الله شرك أكبر .. ليس باعتبار النذر ، بل باعتبار العبادة .

وما كان من نذر لغير عبادة ، فإن صرفه لغير الله هو بحسب النية .. فإن كان بنية التقرب إلى الله من خلال هذا الغير ، فهو بدعة .. وإن كان بنية التقرب إلى هذا الغير كما يتقرب إلى الله ، فهو شرك أكبر .. 

فهو إذن أحوال ، وليس حالاً واحداً .

والنذر كما بيّنا معناه : إيجاب الشيء على النفس .. وهذا الإيجاب تختلف نيّة صاحبه .

فمن قال : إن النذر لغير الله شرك أكبر مطلقاً .. فقد أسرف وجازف .. بل إن في المسألة تفصيل ، وهذا ما بيناه .

إلى هنا ينتهي البحث .

والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------

